# LOWCOS 4TH ANNUAL MOSES LAKE SHOW



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

*THE LOWCOS 4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW WILL BE HELD ON JUNE 27TH, 2010 THIS YEAR AND WE WILL HAVE A VERY WELL KNOWN SPECIAL GUEST THAT YOU ALL WILL WANT TO SEE. ALONG WITH THAT, WE WILL HAVE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, AND IMPALAS MAGAZINE. LAST YEARS SHOW CAN BE SEEN IN LOWRIDERS MARCH 2010 EDITION. OVER 200 OF THE CLEANEST RIDES GRACED THE FAIRGROUNDS LAST YEAR AND THIS YEAR WILL BE BETTER. ANY SUGGESTIONS WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED AS THERE ARE NO BAD IDEAS. FOR MORE INFO, CONTACT GRUMPY. *


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

sup cuz


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

Always a good show


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 8 2009, 11:21 AM~15912344
> *WE WILL HAVE A VERY WELL KNOWN SPECIAL GUEST THAT YOU ALL WILL WANT TO SEE</span>.  ALONG WITH THAT, WE WILL HAVE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, AND IMPALAS MAGAZINE.  LAST YEARS SHOW CAN BE SEEN IN LOWRIDERS MARCH 2010 EDITION.  OVER 200 OF THE CLEANEST RIDES GRACED THE FAIRGROUNDS LAST YEAR AND THIS YEAR WILL BE BETTER.  ANY SUGGESTIONS WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED AS THERE ARE NO BAD IDEAS.  FOR MORE INFO, CONTACT GRUMPY.  </span>
> *



:0 












I KNEW IT....... :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 8 2009, 11:21 AM~15912344
> *THE LOWCOS 4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW WILL BE HELD ON JUNE 20TH, 2010 THIS YEAR AND WE WILL HAVE A VERY WELL KNOWN SPECIAL GUEST THAT YOU ALL WILL WANT TO SEE.  ALONG WITH THAT, WE WILL HAVE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, AND IMPALAS MAGAZINE.  LAST YEARS SHOW CAN BE SEEN IN LOWRIDERS MARCH 2010 EDITION.  OVER 200 OF THE CLEANEST RIDES GRACED THE FAIRGROUNDS LAST YEAR AND THIS YEAR WILL BE BETTER.  ANY SUGGESTIONS WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED AS THERE ARE NO BAD IDEAS.  FOR MORE INFO, CONTACT GRUMPY.
> *


A car show on my BIRTHDAY!!!! HOW NICE
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Glad to hear it, you guys are doing big things


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Dec 8 2009, 05:09 PM~15915976
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


u r a clown


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

good show good group of guys keeping this lifestyle we love some much alive thanks guys


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Dec 8 2009, 06:09 PM~15915976
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 8 2009, 11:21 AM~15912344
> *THE LOWCOS 4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW WILL BE HELD ON JUNE 20TH, 2010 THIS YEAR AND WE WILL HAVE A VERY WELL KNOWN SPECIAL GUEST THAT YOU ALL WILL WANT TO SEE.  ALONG WITH THAT, WE WILL HAVE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, AND IMPALAS MAGAZINE.  LAST YEARS SHOW CAN BE SEEN IN LOWRIDERS MARCH 2010 EDITION.  OVER 200 OF THE CLEANEST RIDES GRACED THE FAIRGROUNDS LAST YEAR AND THIS YEAR WILL BE BETTER.  ANY SUGGESTIONS WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED AS THERE ARE NO BAD IDEAS.  FOR MORE INFO, CONTACT GRUMPY.
> *


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 8 2009, 11:21 AM~15912344
> *THE LOWCOS 4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW WILL BE HELD ON JUNE 20TH, 2010 THIS YEAR AND WE WILL HAVE A VERY WELL KNOWN SPECIAL GUEST THAT YOU ALL WILL WANT TO SEE.  ALONG WITH THAT, WE WILL HAVE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, AND IMPALAS MAGAZINE.  LAST YEARS SHOW CAN BE SEEN IN LOWRIDERS MARCH 2010 EDITION.  OVER 200 OF THE CLEANEST RIDES GRACED THE FAIRGROUNDS LAST YEAR AND THIS YEAR WILL BE BETTER.  ANY SUGGESTIONS WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED AS THERE ARE NO BAD IDEAS.  FOR MORE INFO, CONTACT GRUMPY.
> *


JUST AN IDEA BUT HAVE A SPOT FOR ALL THE LOLO BIKES BUT THIS IS A GOOD SHOW CANT WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Dec 8 2009, 08:30 PM~15918609
> *JUST AN IDEA BUT HAVE A SPOT FOR ALL THE LOLO BIKES BUT THIS IS A GOOD SHOW CANT WAIT  :biggrin:
> *


we would love to do that but everyone wants there clubs bikes next to the cars. we could try it. 

whats everyone else think??????


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

this was a good show, hope to be there next year


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

I WANT TO WORK IN THE BEER GARDEN THIS YEAR!!!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Dec 9 2009, 10:22 AM~15924374
> *I WANT TO WORK IN THE BEER GARDEN THIS YEAR!!!
> *


You cant drink all the beer if you do!!!!!

I enjoyed this show alot last year


----------



## southendkid (Feb 7, 2004)

good show last year South End Ryderz will be there


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southendkid_@Dec 9 2009, 02:34 PM~15927007
> *good show last year South End Ryderz will be there
> *


good to hear.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

my family reunion is the weekend before.... :biggrin:


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Dec 9 2009, 04:07 PM~15928058
> * my family reunion is the weekend before.... :biggrin:
> *


finally you can make it.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 10 2009, 01:46 PM~15937835
> *finally you can make it.
> *


Ive only missed it once.... :uh: I'll see if i can get my whole crew to go..


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Dec 10 2009, 01:14 PM~15938044
> *Ive only missed it once.... :uh: I'll see if i can get my whole crew to go..
> *


that would be cool.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin: BUMP


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

YES


















YES






























YESSS!!!!!!





LOWCOS ALWAYS DOING SOME GOOD SHOWS,,

YOU KNOW PURO LOCOS CC WILL BE IN THERE :thumbsup:


its also a good weekend,,the kiddos are off school for the summer here in eugene,,


CANT WAIT !!


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 8 2009, 09:44 PM~15919845
> *we would love to do that but everyone wants there clubs bikes next to the cars.  we could try it.
> 
> whats everyone else think??????
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Had a great time last year hope to go again.


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Dec 13 2009, 02:32 PM~15968376
> *Had a great time last year hope to go again.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE 4SHO!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

Great show last year. Made the drive over after working graveyard. Will defenitly put it on the calendar!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 72Droptop_@Dec 13 2009, 06:34 PM~15970597
> *Great show last year.  Made the drive over after working graveyard.  Will defenitly put it on the calendar!
> *



thanks bro.


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

I will be all up in it balls deep


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 14 2009, 10:50 AM~15976815
> *R u still doing 2 shows or is this going to be the one and only?
> *


*THERE WILL BE 5 LOWCOS EVENTS THIS YEAR. 




APRIL 24TH, 2010 ** YAKIMA CHAPTER SHOW & SHINE

MAY 9TH, 2010 ** SPOKANE WA, GLASS ON THE GRASS SHOW & SHINE

JUNE 20TH, 2010 ** MOSES LAKE LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW

AUGUST** SPOKANE LOWRIDER BBQ

AUGUST** YAKIMA CHAPTER FULLBRITE CUSTOM CAR SHOW*


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider+Dec 14 2009, 10:47 AM~15976790-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Dec 14 2009, 11:07 AM~15977006
> *
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i was unaware you joined our team


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 14 2009, 05:46 PM~15980615
> *i was unaware you joined our team
> *



:biggrin: yes, yes i did


----------



## Benitez01 (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 14 2009, 11:02 AM~15976943
> *THERE WILL BE 5 LOWCOS EVENTS THIS YEAR.
> 
> APRIL 24TH, 2010 **      YAKIMA CHAPTER SHOW & SHINE
> ...


GEART SHOWS LAST year BRO  WE CANT Wait FOR NEXT YEAR :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 14 2009, 04:46 PM~15980615
> *i was unaware you joined our team
> *


He told me javi deebo'd him into joining :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 15 2009, 08:41 PM~15993651
> *He told me javi deebo'd him into joining  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Dec 15 2009, 10:20 PM~15994896
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


is this true, is javier a bully?


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

WHEN I SEE YOU FOOL ITS GOING TO BE A GROUP HUG ***** :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1993bigb_@Dec 15 2009, 11:40 AM~15987827
> *:biggrin:
> *


we just have to leave the green thangs alone this time. :roflmao:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Dec 15 2009, 10:58 PM~15995275-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Dec 16 2009, 10:16 AM~15998087
> *:biggrin: No but his head is big like d-bos, just playing LOL
> 
> *


whoa


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 16 2009, 07:14 PM~16002982
> *whoa
> *


LOL i need to spell check and type check, no **** meant inthat statement!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

oh


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

Back to the subject at hand, it was a great show last year, lots of great people came out, lets make it a great event this year!!!!!!!


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

wifey already asked for extra days off !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

just got the contract in the mail today from the fairgrounds. Got a few new ideas this year. One of the new ideas was mentioned by a layitlow.com member and the club voted. All lowrider bikes will be in the same area this year.


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Dec 19 2009, 04:44 PM~16031213
> *Back to the subject at hand, it was a great show last year, lots of great people came out, lets make it a great event this year!!!!!!!*


:thumbsup:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

good show :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Dec 29 2009, 02:38 PM~16123480
> *good show :thumbsup:
> *


whats with that caprice? shoot us some pics so we all can see it


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

can i come ??


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 1 2010, 08:45 AM~16152155
> *can i come ??
> *


yes u can only if you bring the majestics with you and smash the back bumper


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jan 1 2010, 03:42 PM~16155196
> *yes u can only if you bring the majestics with you and smash the back bumper
> *



o.k. it's a deal, just don't make us park in the dirt again like last year !!

everyones in the grassy knoll, or a nice air conditioned buildings an shit, 

and then theres the Majestics Portland ........"IN THE DIRT" !!!!

:dunno: :dunno: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 31 2009, 06:27 PM~16148705
> *whats with that caprice?  shoot us some pics so we all can see it
> *



 here's a couple...getting it painted next month!!


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jan 1 2010, 05:42 PM~16155196
> *yes u can only if you bring the majestics with you and smash the back bumper
> *


mike he didn't say anything about your mini truckj/p with ya.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jan 4 2010, 03:52 PM~16182111
> *mike he didn't say anything about your mini truckj/p with ya.
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: 

its been 3 days and nobody's commented on the 

"parkin' us in the dirt" thing either !!! 

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 


we weren't even in the show, 
we were like 3 blocks down the street and around the corner !!!!


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 4 2010, 05:38 PM~16182614
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> its been 3 days and nobody's commented on the
> ...


They might have put ya in the dirt but you had a good view of your lil buddy face plant'n ....and it still didn't stop you get a new cd, we all seen it on video too


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jan 4 2010, 05:24 PM~16183159
> *They might have put ya in the dirt but you had a good view of your lil buddy face plant'n ....and it still didn't stop you get a new cd, we all seen it on video too
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: wut it dew Shue :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 4 2010, 04:38 PM~16182614
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> its been 3 days and nobody's commented on the
> ...


I heard it was punishment for bareing your hairy chest and man tittys :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 4 2010, 10:17 PM~16187481
> *I heard it was punishment for bareing your hairy chest and man tittys  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: 

can you pull some strings for us Bigg T. ???


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 4 2010, 06:55 PM~16183629
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  wut it dew Shue  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I been busy so I got someone else to reply for me


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 5 2010, 03:11 PM~16193045
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> can you pull some strings for us Bigg T. ???
> *


The one to keep your shirt closed sure any time  LOL


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jan 5 2010, 03:15 PM~16193092
> *I been busy so I got someone else to reply for me
> 
> 
> ...


Your little buddy KEE KEE KEE


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jan 5 2010, 03:15 PM~16193092
> *I been busy so I got someone else to reply for me
> 
> 
> ...



only yoo Washington cats,
would have pictures of Virgence on they're computer !!


:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 5 2010, 05:20 PM~16193847
> *only yoo Washington cats,
> would have pictures of Virgence on they're computer !!
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Just throw'n it out there for you fellow mini truckers :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jan 5 2010, 04:51 PM~16194244
> *Just throw'n it out there for you fellow mini truckers :biggrin:
> *



"OH DAMN, NOW DAT'S COLD" !!!
:0 :0 :0 :0 

sad, but true huh ! :biggrin: 

i got a little somethin' else in the works tho, you'll see


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 5 2010, 05:53 PM~16195032
> *"OH DAMN, NOW DAT'S COLD" !!!
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...


Almost a mini truck  :biggrin:


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 5 2010, 06:53 PM~16195032
> *"OH DAMN, NOW DAT'S COLD" !!!
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...


YOU GOING TO BRING YOUR CREW TO YAKS IN THE SPRING OR WHAT?? WE WANT TO SEE WHAT YOU GOT IN DA WORKS :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 5 2010, 08:47 PM~16197899
> *Almost a mini truck  :biggrin:
> *



  :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Jan 5 2010, 11:35 PM~16200120
> *YOU GOING TO BRING YOUR CREW TO YAKS IN THE SPRING OR WHAT?? WE WANT TO SEE WHAT YOU GOT IN DA WORKS :biggrin:
> *



we're going up there a couple times i'm sure !  

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>_"WE MAJESTICS, WE WORLDWIDE" !!!!_</span>

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 6 2010, 04:36 AM~16201015
> *we're going up there a couple times i'm sure !
> 
> <span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>"WE MAJESTICS, WE WORLDWIDE" !!!!</span>
> ...


Bring em up bro, bring em all
:biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

DO YOU GUYS STILL HAVE MY ADDY FOR FLYERS AND REGISTRATION?


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

hay everybody just wanted to let u know the lowrider issue that the 09 moses lake show is in, is out now, its the march 2010 issue, its in stores now go out and get some. and thanks agine to all of u that made our show such a great success. hope to see all of u at the show next year.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by *wax*_@Jan 9 2010, 04:17 PM~16238575
> *hay everybody just wanted to let u know the lowrider issue that the 09 moses lake show is in, is out now, its the march 2010 issue, its in stores now go out and get some. and thanks agine to all of u that made our show such a great success. hope to see all of u at the show next year.
> *



any footage of red Blazers ?? :cheesy:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Nope there is not. I hope it is a good turn out cause it is on fathers day.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jan 9 2010, 11:43 PM~16242482
> *Nope there is not. I hope it is a good turn out cause it is on fathers day.
> *



"WWWHHHAAAAAAAAATTTTT" ???? :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

is it really ??  

nobody even makes it to thier "local" shows on Fathers Day ??

damn, that sucks !! :happysad:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 10 2010, 07:26 AM~16243083
> *"WWWHHHAAAAAAAAATTTTT" ????  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> is it really ??
> ...


Well it is Fathers day buy thats a day for celebrations. We are having another special guest this year and magazine coverage by lowrider again as well. We have revamped the indoor spots for a simpler way to position vehicles and there will be lots of people with great rides.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 12 2010, 03:25 PM~16268848
> *Well it is Fathers day buy thats a day for celebrations.  We are having another special guest this year and magazine coverage by lowrider again as well.  We have revamped the indoor spots for a simpler way to position vehicles and there will be lots of people with great rides.
> *


Good luck with the show guys wish it wasnt on fathers day so i could attend hopefully it dosnt limit the attendance by other to much and chance you can change the date might garentee better attendance???


----------



## W.S. OG Media (Jan 12, 2010)

*We do shirts for all kinds of events, people and companies...need shirts for your show? For the staff, your members or to sell? Get at me and let me see what we can do for you...

GAMBLE
[email protected]
*


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

yea i think change the date would be a bigger show cause the uce show last year was on fathers day and the show was real small.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Why dosent everybody just bring your kids, it is fathers day


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Being a father is the most important part of my life, and I'll still be there.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 12 2010, 10:48 PM~16273213
> *Being a father is the most important part of my life, and I'll still be there.
> *


G shit


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ima try to have my blazer on the road by then,bring that... :biggrin: ima need 13s 1st


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 12 2010, 08:38 PM~16273042
> *Why dosent everybody just bring your kids, it is fathers day
> *


Should we all bring our dads too?? im gunna be honest my dad is 79 years old and i already almost lost him recently so im gunna spend every holiday i can with him im a lowrider thru and thru and belive in suppot all the events i can but i was a son long before i was lowriding so i gotto support my father too i wish lowcos the best with all their events but with this one i know fo rsure it would be a better turn out for them if it wasnt on fathers day


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 13 2010, 01:12 AM~16274812
> *Should we all bring our dads too?? im gunna be honest my dad is 79 years old and i already almost lost him recently so im gunna spend every holiday i can with him im a lowrider thru and thru and belive in suppot all the events i can but i was a son long before i was lowriding so i gotto support my father too i wish lowcos the best with all their events but with this one i know fo rsure it would be a better turn out for them if it wasnt on fathers day
> *


I understand, didnt really even think about my dad cause i never see him, I was thinking more about the guys with kids. I would stay home to if I was close to my dad and he wasent doing well.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 12 2010, 09:48 PM~16273213
> *Being a father is the most important part of my life, and I'll still be there.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 13 2010, 12:12 AM~16274812
> *Should we all bring our dads too?? im gunna be honest my dad is 79 years old and i already almost lost him recently so im gunna spend every holiday i can with him im a lowrider thru and thru and belive in suppot all the events i can but i was a son long before i was lowriding so i gotto support my father too i wish lowcos the best with all their events but with this one i know fo rsure it would be a better turn out for them if it wasnt on fathers day
> *



I feel you on that one after almost losing my Dad last year, gotta spend that time
with them because you never know when they could be gone


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 12 2010, 09:48 PM~16273213
> *Being a father is the most important part of my life, and I'll still be there.
> *


GONNA HAVE TO MAKE THIS SOME DAY.MAYBE THIS YEAR :0


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 13 2010, 01:12 AM~16274812
> *Should we all bring our dads too?? im gunna be honest my dad is 79 years old and i already almost lost him recently so im gunna spend every holiday i can with him im a lowrider thru and thru and belive in suppot all the events i can but i was a son long before i was lowriding so i gotto support my father too i wish lowcos the best with all their events but with this one i know fo rsure it would be a better turn out for them if it wasnt on fathers day
> *


off topic but hope all is well with your father.


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 12 2010, 09:48 PM~16273213
> *Being a father is the most important part of my life, and I'll still be there.*


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jan 13 2010, 01:32 PM~16278951
> *off topic but hope all is well with your father.
> *


x2,hope he gets well soon big homie,my dad dont like car shows or traveling otherwise id bring him to the car show with me as well..

in my family ima prolly be the only one attending this year,aint got no kids so im the only one in my family untied at the moment..


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Jan 14 2010, 12:22 AM~16286561
> *x2 :thumbsup:
> *


x3.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

all i can say is that we attend shows that are scheduled even if its on christrmas so i hope everyone will still come out and support us


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

I THOUGHT I WAS YOUR DADDY TONE COME AND SPEND SOME TIME WITH ME SON :biggrin: :biggrin: JK FUKER AND YES YOU CAN BUT THOSE DIAMONDS I WILL HIT U UP LATER!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 16 2010, 03:45 PM~16311267
> *all i can say is that we attend shows that are scheduled even if its on christrmas so i hope everyone will still come out and support us
> *



don't get all "Grumpy" :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

i promise you, "THIS" is the one we waitin' foe' !!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

you know ima attend grumpy..this is thee 1 show i dont wanna miss...

last 2 times i have had my bad times,but damn it was fun while i was havin em


----------



## southendkid (Feb 7, 2004)

fathers day? we got a meeting tomorrow I will see what think. Wish it was the weekend after then we would be able to make it for sure.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt for the lowcos,they throw a great show every year


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

*if we change it to the weekend after will everyone be ok with that?*


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 18 2010, 08:01 AM~16325108
> *if we change it to the weekend after will everyone be ok with that?
> *


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 18 2010, 09:01 AM~16325108
> *if we change it to the weekend after will everyone be ok with that?
> *


no not the weekend of billetproof maybe the weekend before


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jan 18 2010, 03:17 PM~16328546
> *no not the weekend of billetproof maybe the weekend before
> *


what?


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

What up NW


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jan 18 2010, 02:17 PM~16328546
> *no not the weekend of billetproof maybe the weekend before
> *


Billetproof might be good car event but we talking LOWRIDER SHIT HERE plus if you wanted to attend both go to billet prrof sat during the day then head to moses lake sat ever for the lowcos show sun thats IF they change it to the 27th


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 18 2010, 06:53 PM~16331009
> *Billetproof might be good car event but we talking LOWRIDER SHIT HERE plus if you wanted to attend both go to billet prrof sat during the day then head to moses lake sat ever for the lowcos show sun thats IF they change it to the 27th
> *


nevermind........ :biggrin:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

weekend before..would be the best time..no other 
lowrider shows goin on then..it's still january so a change wouldnt be as bad as changing it in march or april..


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jan 19 2010, 11:35 AM~16339018
> *weekend before..would be the best time..no other
> lowrider shows goin on then..it's still january so a change wouldnt be as bad as changing  it in march or april..
> *


the fairgrounds arent available the weekend before


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

my bad..the weekend after is hoop fest!!!


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 18 2010, 07:53 PM~16331009
> *Billetproof might be good car event but we talking LOWRIDER SHIT HERE plus if you wanted to attend both go to billet prrof sat during the day then head to moses lake sat ever for the lowcos show sun thats IF they change it to the 27th
> *


x2


----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)

You can please some people some of the time, but it's hard to please ALL the people all the time! Good luck you guys will figure it out I'm sure


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

i don't care if it's on a Wednesday, 
as long as we don't have to park in the dirt again !!

:happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 20 2010, 05:48 PM~16354488
> *i don't care if it's on a Wednesday,
> as long as we don't have to park in the dirt again !!
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## southendkid (Feb 7, 2004)

I talked to my club sunday they said lets do it we will be there no matter what but it would be nice the next weekend


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southendkid_@Jan 20 2010, 10:17 PM~16359195
> *I talked to my club sunday they said lets do it we will be there no matter what but it would be nice the next weekend
> *


I really appreciate your clubs willingness to support us no matter what. we r working on the change


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 21 2010, 11:03 AM~16363340
> *I really appreciate your clubs willingness to support us no matter what.  we r working  on the change
> *


 :thumbsup: Thats the great thing bout the NW all riders coming together for the greater good


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southendkid_@Jan 20 2010, 09:17 PM~16359195
> *I talked to my club sunday they said lets do it we will be there no matter what but it would be nice the next weekend
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 21 2010, 02:50 PM~16365729
> *:thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


sup cuz


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

Moses Lake has been moved to June 27th


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 22 2010, 04:35 PM~16378578
> *Moses Lake has been moved to June 27th
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southendkid_@Jan 20 2010, 09:17 PM~16359195
> *I talked to my club sunday they said lets do it we will be there no matter what but it would be nice the next weekend
> *



"wut it dew Southend Riders wut it dew" !!!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

*Check out the new www.lowcoscarclub.com. Hundreds of new pictures and it's completely revamped. *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 23 2010, 11:52 AM~16386060
> *Check out the new www.lowcoscarclub.com.  Hundreds of new pictures and it's completely revamped.
> *


_
Check the subtitle date was officially changed there too _


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

New updates coming soon>


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 23 2010, 12:52 PM~16386060
> *Check out the new www.lowcoscarclub.com.  Hundreds of new pictures and it's completely revamped.
> *


_
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

The new website is very nice_


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sweet,that gives me like 3 more days to make sure my blazer is ready..

im drivin it there,and i dont care if i develop a rod knock on the way back ill drive that fucker in the dirt but im makin it home..

if the motor blows oh well.. V8 it!!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

*
PLEASE VISIT THIS LINK

<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=523230\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=523230</a>



The Spokane Auto Boat Speed Show is 40 + year old show. It has 400 of the nations sickest cars, trucks, and boats. From million dollar show cars to million dollar boats, it has it all. The lowrider scene at this event is ridiculous. We are taking sign ups for guaranteed spots in the hop. Only sign up if you are coming to hop. There will be major magazine coverage and special guests. The hop is on Saturday. We would like to have a few show cars enter as well. Grumpy from Lowcos is the contact for the hop contest. Please feel free to call him @ 509-270-6777. There will be 3 classes and 3 entries only per class. Single, double, and radical. The rules will be enforced by the Lowcos crew as they are out closest resource. The quality of this show is by far the best show cars in the country and we would like you to attend. Please feel free to visit out website @ www.spokaneautoboatspeedshow2010.com 

*

Sign up

single pump

1.
2.
3.

double pump
1.
2.
3.

radical
1.
2.
3.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 26 2010, 10:43 AM~16415838
> *
> PLEASE VISIT THIS LINK
> 
> ...




:h5:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 26 2010, 09:43 AM~16415838
> *<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>DIAMOND MIKE - "MAJESTICS" SINGLE PUMP TRUCK</span>
> 2.
> 3.
> ...


*



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

i like your style mike. i got you locked in


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

mike i thought yours was a radical?


unless its the other ride you workin on,the one i swore to a certain friend of ours not to disclose what it is.. :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 26 2010, 02:20 PM~16418100
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NICE!!!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 27 2010, 03:59 AM~16426486
> *mike i thought yours was a radical?
> unless its the other ride you workin on,the one i swore to a certain friend of ours not to disclose what it is.. :biggrin:
> *



the truck is a 10 batt. single pump, always has been.

some people call it a "radical" because its got so much ass !!

"radicals" don't use the stock mounts, and have double pump w/ 12+ batterys 
and Cadillac shit up front,
if i took out 2batts. it would still pass L.R.M. tech inspections all day !!

but it is a "truck", i realize this, so i "get in where i can fit in" !!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

ain't no cry-baby shit this way ***** !!!


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 27 2010, 12:11 PM~16429158
> *the truck is a 10 batt. single pump, always has been.
> 
> some people call it a "radical" because its got so much ass !!
> ...


yea but to be in single your lower rear trailing arms are only supost to be extended 1" i think urs are longer bro. what happened to ur leaf springs ur not legal in rear :biggrin: and im not no cry baby i just say whats true


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jan 27 2010, 12:32 PM~16429813
> *yea but to be in single your lower rear trailing arms are only supost to be extended 1" i think urs are longer bro. what happened to ur leaf springs ur not legal in rear :biggrin: and im not no cry baby i just say whats true
> *



na, look again homie, never had no 4-link !
i've "ALWAYS" had the leaf springs !!!
them 28" Black Magic Fatt Sticks stretching em' to thier limits !!!
they just prolly too shu-inney to see, they're chrome :cheesy: 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

you can see them here also , wheels are in the stock position
up to 61/2 in. shackle eye, to eye is what L.R.M. will allow  

that's why i can only "3 wheel" around corners,
because the other side just pulls it back down !!


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 27 2010, 03:02 PM~16430726
> *na, look again homie, never had no 4-link !
> i've "ALWAYS" had the leaf springs !!!
> them 28" Black Magic Fatt Sticks stretching em' to thier limits !!!
> ...


i stand corrected, i apologized i though u were 4 linked,i cant addmit when im wrong ur truck does swing like a motha :biggrin:


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes sir it does :thumbsup: Im pretty sure it will be SWINGING at ur show as well... :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 27 2010, 12:11 PM~16429158
> *the truck is a 10 batt. single pump, always has been.
> 
> some people call it a "radical" because its got so much ass !!
> ...


you forgot "The diamond hardest substance known to man" Keep your shine on Mike


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 27 2010, 12:11 PM~16429158
> *the truck is a 10 batt. single pump, always has been.
> 
> some people call it a "radical" because its got so much ass !!
> ...


my bad big homie,i stand corrected,your shackles may make people wonder,but i know im currently workin on some ideas,ill talk to you bout em at moses,tryin to keep it classified still currently.. you may like part of it.. :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jan 27 2010, 09:51 PM~16436365
> *you forgot "The diamond hardest substance known to man" Keep your shine on Mike
> *



thats Shu, much respect homie you know this alright


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 28 2010, 04:28 AM~16437832
> *thats Shu, much respect homie you know this alright
> *


single pump it is doggie


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jan 27 2010, 10:51 PM~16436365
> *you forgot "The diamond hardest substance known to man" Keep your shine on Mike
> *


Good people right there


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>IN CASE YOU GUYS FORGOT THERE WAS A HOP.


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

Damn, ain't no thang though, the BIG M will still be their putting it down!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

Oh shit theres a hop????????????????????



:biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

What about chevys with a Wishbone?


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jan 29 2010, 06:08 PM~16455520
> *What about chevys with a Wishbone?
> *



ah, damn !!
no he di-unt !!!

don't nobody wanna see da' the "Real Deal", balee-dat !!!! 
:0 :0 :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jan 29 2010, 10:00 AM~16451232
> *Oh shit theres a hop????????????????????
> :biggrin:
> *



<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>_* "STREET ACTION IS MY SPECIALTY" !!!! *_</span>

wut it dew Steve-o , wut it dew !!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 29 2010, 07:32 PM~16455780
> *<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'> "STREET ACTION IS MY SPECIALTY" !!!! </span>
> 
> wut it dew Steve-o , wut it dew !!
> *


Oh fo sho bro cant wait for you to smash the bumper street style
Show these youguns how its done


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jan 29 2010, 10:09 PM~16457367
> *Oh fo sho bro cant wait for you to smash the bumper street style
> Show these youguns how its done
> *


Yea mike show me how its done. :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jan 29 2010, 10:13 PM~16457838
> *Yea mike show me how its done. :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 


o.k. everybody, its a done deal !!

"BIG SHAYNES DOOR HOPPING THE TRUCK AT MOSES LAKE" 

IN FRONT OF 1500 PEOPLE !! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

hi


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 27 2010, 04:02 PM~16430726
> *na, look again homie, never had no 4-link !
> i've "ALWAYS" had the leaf springs !!!
> them 28" Black Magic Fatt Sticks stretching em' to thier limits !!!
> ...


just curious but is that an extention on your leaf spring or is that stock


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Jan 30 2010, 11:07 AM~16460886
> *just curious but is that an extention on your leaf spring or is that stock
> *



custom built shackle set up by Paul Jenda 

i keep it "short chained" to keep it from sticking, 
but the longer shackle rolls the wheels "forward" not back,
if that was the question ??


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jan 29 2010, 11:13 PM~16457838
> *Yea mike show me how its done. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 30 2010, 01:54 PM~16461145
> *custom built shackle set up by Paul Jenda
> 
> i keep it "short chained" to keep it from sticking,
> ...


 :0 cool :thumbsup:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

*What about chevys with a Wishbone?*


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jan 30 2010, 03:19 PM~16462195
> *What about chevys with a Wishbone?
> *


They not allowed YOU FUCKED J/K LOL good ?


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 30 2010, 04:27 PM~16462248
> *They not allowed YOU FUCKED J/K LOL good ?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jan 30 2010, 04:19 PM~16462195
> *What about chevys with a Wishbone?
> *


shit im not hopping anyway :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jan 30 2010, 05:39 PM~16463078
> *shit im not hopping anyway :0
> *


We know you got a hired gun  LOL


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 31 2010, 12:27 AM~16465265
> *We know you got a hired gun  LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 30 2010, 11:27 PM~16465265
> *We know you got a hired gun  LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


















:twak: :twak: :twak: :angry:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

WE ARE WORKING HARD ALREADY ON THIS SHOW.



HERE ARE THE SHOWS FOR THE YEAR

*AUGUST 1st MAJESTICS PORTLAND PICNIC\HOP :biggrin: *</span>

this is good line up


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

last year majestics went nuts with it and had the place rollin,ima have to make it this year,we will see if the blazer is up to it,


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 1 2010, 11:02 AM~16477461
> *last year majestics went nuts with it and had the place rollin,ima have to make it this yearyoo callin' me out sucka ??? :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> j/p :biggrin:*


----------



## azphotoz (Sep 9, 2009)

I'll DEFINATELY be there this year!!!


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azphotoz_@Feb 1 2010, 12:58 PM~16477836
> *I'll DEFINATELY be there this year!!!
> *


where is grant co fairgrounds is it in seattle


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Feb 2 2010, 09:23 AM~16487629
> *where is grant co fairgrounds is it in seattle
> *


Moses Lake WA is in central WA smackdab in the middle of the state.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d...609&ie=UTF8&z=7


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Feb 2 2010, 09:23 AM~16487629
> *where is grant co fairgrounds is it in seattle
> *


about 3 hrs east of seattle...


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Feb 2 2010, 09:23 AM~16487629
> *where is grant co fairgrounds is it in seattle
> *


We would love for you guys to come out, contact any of us LOWCOS and we will help ya...


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Feb 4 2010, 09:12 AM~16509659
> *about 3 hrs east of seattle...
> *


is that how long its supposed to take to get there??? I got there in 2hrs10mins last year


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Feb 2 2010, 10:23 AM~16487629
> *where is grant co fairgrounds is it in seattle
> *


hit me up up you want to go up.it's a drive but it's worth it.we stay saturday night they normally have a cruise then go to the show sunday.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 1 2010, 12:20 PM~16477592
> *yoo callin' me out sucka ???  :0  :0  :0  :0
> j/p :biggrin:
> *


hahahahahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: you know i aint goin hopper with mine.. i may just take the olds to moses.. the blazer i wanna take my time with,its needing more work than i thought to be ready,the olds i drive daily :biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Also Lowrider experience/ Seattle/TBA, according to Lowrider Magazine


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Feb 6 2010, 01:25 PM~16532375
> *
> 
> 
> ...




you already know both chapters of lowcos will be there


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Feb 6 2010, 08:21 AM~16530564
> *Also Lowrider experience/ Seattle/TBA, according to Lowrider Magazine
> *


hope it comes true..........


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Feb 6 2010, 09:34 PM~16535854
> *hope it comes true..........
> *


x2 maybe seattle can become the nw stop for lowrider magazine to bring their tour :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt cmon guys it was clear back on page 4


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 6 2010, 09:20 PM~16535714
> *you already know both chapters of lowcos will be there
> *


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

FULLBRIGHT PARK IN YAKIMA AUGUST 28TH LOWCOS!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SauceyMexi79 (Jun 25, 2009)

Is that the 20th or the 27th? I can't wait! :biggrin:


----------



## SauceyMexi79 (Jun 25, 2009)

Anybody ever do those small shows at the bar n grill that used to be called Waldo's in Lynnwood? Those were fun!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SauceyMexi79_@Feb 15 2010, 08:28 PM~16622606
> *Is that the 20th or the 27th? I can't wait! :biggrin:
> *


27th :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 15 2010, 08:50 PM~16622874
> *27th  :biggrin:
> *


the 27th


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

"TTT"


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 16 2010, 02:40 PM~16630352
> *the 27th
> *


thats what i said homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt yall this show is comin up fast


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Feb 4 2010, 08:12 AM~16509659
> *about 3 hrs east of seattle...
> *


AND 5 HOURS FROM PORTLAND


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Mar 5 2010, 08:47 AM~16803938
> *AND 5 HOURS FROM PORTLAND
> *


ain't that the dam truth.do't go through yakima either.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

*WITH THE ANNOUNCEMENT OF THE LOWRIDER EXPERIENCE TOUR ON THE SAME DAY AS MOSES LAKE, WE REALLY NEED TO KNOW WHO IS GOING TO RIDE WITH US. I TALKED TO THOSE GUYS 2 MONTHS AGO AND THEY SAID THEY WOULDNT HAVE IT ANYWHERE NEAR OUR DATE. THEY LIED AND NOW ITS ON THE SAME DATE. I HOPE ITS EVIDENT THAT WE HAVE BEEN FAIR TROUGH THE NORTHWEST AND WE HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE AT OUR SHOW. THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT OVER THE YEARS.*


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 6 2010, 09:23 AM~16813030
> *WITH THE ANNOUNCEMENT OF THE LOWRIDER EXPERIENCE TOUR ON THE SAME DAY AS MOSES LAKE, WE REALLY NEED TO KNOW WHO IS GOING TO RIDE WITH US.  I TALKED TO THOSE GUYS 2 MONTHS AGO AND THEY SAID THEY WOULDNT HAVE IT ANYWHERE NEAR OUR DATE.  THEY LIED AND NOW ITS ON THE SAME DATE.  I HOPE ITS EVIDENT THAT WE HAVE BEEN FAIR TROUGH THE NORTHWEST AND WE HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE AT OUR SHOW.  THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT OVER THE YEARS.
> *



i might've backed out of that boat show thing, "for personal reasons"
but i guarantee we will "all" be at Moses Lake Grumpy


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

Naturally the NW Rider's are going to want to support you guys. The Lowcos does a ton for the NW.

BUT

The NW has been hoping for LRM Portland to return. This is basically the same thing for the most part, but moved to Seattle. It is a LRM sanctioned event, which means you can qualify for Vegas. I belevie they are using the same judging panel from LRM? It is being promoted heavy in NorCal, which I beleive has no LRE show at this time? I could be wrong? This may mean a decent turn out from NorCal to try and qualify for Vegas. NW Rider's are going to be curious what this show is like, and how it measures up to LRM Portland, which may negatively impact the Lowcos attendence? You also have to consider that many of the NW Rider's are from the westside, which location does play a factor-IMO. 

This is a tuff call for everyone involved. It will be tuff to compeat with the LRE if they are coming into town-IMO


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

any chance to change the date would like to go to both shows.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Mar 6 2010, 02:47 PM~16814487
> *any chance to change the date would like to go to both shows.
> *


Shouldnt you be asking LYING ASS LRM that ?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Mar 6 2010, 03:47 PM~16814487
> *any chance to change the date would like to go to both shows.
> *


*I talked with them today and even though they promised me 60 days ago they wouldnt be near or onthe same day, they still did. They lied to me to keep it quiet. Everyone can do what they want to do but when and if the show doesnt come back next year, the Lowcos will still be doing our thing. *


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 6 2010, 01:06 PM~16813766
> *Naturally the NW Rider's are going to want to support you guys. The Lowcos does a ton for the NW.
> 
> BUT
> ...



If people are going to go to that show, we cant stop them but hopefully lowrider magazine will show up at every event like the lowcos does. Realistically you are pumping up the LRE show. and thats cool if you want, we understand.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

fuck LRM, it's in da' streets foe' me !!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EJjVMwjTI0...player_embedded

  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

man thats some bullshit


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Fuck lrm


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 6 2010, 07:16 PM~16815642
> *If people are going to go to that show, we cant stop them but hopefully lowrider magazine will show up at every event like the lowcos does.  Realistically you are pumping up the LRE show. and thats cool if you want, we understand.
> *


I'm not trying to pump up their show. I'm just trying to state the facts. People on layitlow from the NW, NorCal, etc. have been on here complaining about bringing LRM Portland back to the NW. Now they are basicaly coming back. All I'm saying is that people are going to be curious what the LRE is like-IMO which may or may not negatively impact the Lowcos show attendance. I think it is something the Lowcos should consider.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 6 2010, 11:48 PM~16817305
> *I'm not trying to pump up their show. I'm just trying to state the facts. People on layitlow from the NW, NorCal, etc. have been on here complaining about bringing LRM Portland back to the NW. Now they are basicaly coming back. All I'm saying is that people are going to be curious what the LRE is like-IMO which may or may not negatively impact the Lowcos show attendance. I think it is something the Lowcos should consider.
> *


Ya your right Mark, a bunch of seattle and portland guys will go to lrm instead. Its just to bad the dickheads already new about the lowcos show before they made the date.


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

You also have to consider that many of the NW Rider's are from the westside, which location does play a factor-IMO. This is a tuff call for everyone involved. It will be tuff to compeat with the LRE if they are coming into town-IMO[/quote]
:happysad:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

PORTLAND WAS A COOL SHOW FOR WHAT IT WAS AND THAT WAS THE NIGHT BEFORE AT THE TITTY BARS,THE HOP ,THE PARK AFTERWARDS AND KICKING IT WITH AND SEEING CALI PEOPLE AND CARS YOU DONT SEE TO OFTEN OTHER THAN THAT IT WAS ALL POLITICS AND BULLSHIT AND YA SOME MIGHT COME BACK TO SEATTLE IF LRM REALLY SHOWS UP BUT THAT JUST IN THE CHASE OF A TROPHY AND TO GET POINTS FOR VEGAS SO TO ME ITS A PRETTY OBVIOUS CALL
LRM vs NW CC= *FUCK LRM*


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 7 2010, 03:17 AM~16818291
> *PORTLAND WAS A COOL SHOW FOR WHAT IT WAS AND THAT WAS THE NIGHT BEFORE AT THE TITTY BARS,THE HOP ,THE PARK AFTERWARDS AND KICKING IT WITH AND SEEING CALI PEOPLE AND CARS YOU DONT SEE TO OFTEN OTHER THAN THAT IT WAS ALL POLITICS AND BULLSHIT  AND YA SOME MIGHT COME BACK TO SEATTLE IF LRM REALLY SHOWS UP BUT THAT JUST IN THE CHASE OF A TROPHY AND TO GET POINTS FOR VEGAS SO TO ME ITS A PRETTY OBVIOUS CALL
> LRM vs NW CC= FUCK LRM
> *


man everyone talks about points for vegas but the only cars i seen there are some from showtime . I think this whole situation is dumb.


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

If I'm going to go look at cars I would rather go to Moses and see the cars that have been keeping the NW going the last few years. When I want to see the "outta towners" that are only here to qualify for Vegas I will go to Vegas. October isn't that far away and Vegas really isn't that expensive if you don't want it to be. See you all (hopefully) in Moses.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

LRE, LRM whatever the fuck you wat to call it, is not committed to the NW, they didn't have a show last year, who's to say they will have any after this? How many times have they dropped many shows accross the country, and turned they backs on riders who made them and what they are today? Lowcos has been doing multiple shows out here for almost 15 years! Lowcos hasn't stopped, since they started, even after taking a loss several times.


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Mar 7 2010, 09:19 AM~16819092
> *man everyone talks about points for vegas but the only cars i seen there are some from showtime . I think this whole situation is dumb.
> *


UCE puts it down in Vegas too don't forget those guys, The whole situation sucks. I had a fuck a LRM attitude for a few years, this doesn't give me a warm fuzzy feeling about LRE either.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 6 2010, 11:48 PM~16817305
> *I'm not trying to pump up their show. I'm just trying to state the facts. People on layitlow from the NW, NorCal, etc. have been on here complaining about bringing LRM Portland back to the NW. Now they are basicaly coming back. All I'm saying is that people are going to be curious what the LRE is like-IMO which may or may not negatively impact the Lowcos show attendance. I think it is something the Lowcos should consider.
> *


fuck it i'll order the payper veiw from my hotel room in moses lake.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Mar 7 2010, 08:19 AM~16819092
> *man everyone talks about points for vegas but the only cars i seen there are some from showtime . I think this whole situation is dumb.
> *


I meant the cali cars and good for NW if a few cars show up in vegas but i still say FUCK LRM


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

the only thing that really liked about L.R.M. was 
thats how you could "REEAAALY" see who's "ACTUALLY" in what class !!

there's no bullshitting them tech fools !! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I'll see you in moses fellas :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 7 2010, 06:08 PM~16822207
> *the only thing that really liked about L.R.M. was
> thats how you could "REEAAALY" see who's "ACTUALLY" in what class !!
> 
> ...


True mini trucker talk........they did have some extra classes but as far as bullshittin goes they rules haven't been fallowed since Gary May and Art Tauson left the backside of the stick.


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

Based off the post under the Lowrider Experience topic on March 1st...it does not sound like they are coming to the NW at this point, but maybe things changed in the last few days??? Until I see a pre-reg sheet and a confirmed date and location, I'm not going to bank on it. They might be just putting out feeler's to get an idea on attendance??? Who knows???


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Mar 8 2010, 12:04 AM~16825646
> *True mini trucker talk........they did have some extra classes but as far as bullshittin goes they rules haven't been fallowed since Gary May and Art Tauson left the backside of the stick.
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 8 2010, 02:52 AM~16825867
> *Based off the post under the Lowrider Experience topic on March 1st...it does not sound like they are coming to the NW at this point, but maybe things changed in the last few days??? Until I see a pre-reg sheet and a confirmed date and location, I'm not going to bank on it. They might be just putting out feeler's to get an idea on attendance??? Who knows???
> *



I talked with them and they tried to offer us money to shut down our show. I am not a sellout and neither is my club so we are gonna do this show anyhow and from how it looks on here so far, the riders are with the Lowcos and we appreciate it. To all those involved, thanks for the support and we will see you before Moses because we are gonna be at the shows that LRM won't be.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 8 2010, 12:36 PM~16829011
> *I talked with them and they tried to offer us money to shut down our show.  I am not a sellout and neither is my club so we are gonna do this show anyhow and from how it looks on here so far, the riders are with the Lowcos and we appreciate it.  To all those involved, thanks for  the support and we will see you before Moses because we are gonna be at the shows that LRM won't be.
> *



TRUE DAT


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 8 2010, 02:36 PM~16829011
> *I talked with them and they tried to offer us money to shut down our show.  I am not a sellout and neither is my club so we are gonna do this show anyhow and from how it looks on here so far, the riders are with the Lowcos and we appreciate it.  To all those involved, thanks for  the support and we will see you before Moses because we are gonna be at the shows that LRM won't be.
> *


Offered money lol, stupid fucks


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 8 2010, 02:36 PM~16829011
> *I talked with them and they tried to offer us money to shut down our show.  I am not a sellout and neither is my club so we are gonna do this show anyhow and from how it looks on here so far, the riders are with the Lowcos and we appreciate it.  To all those involved, thanks for  the support and we will see you before Moses because we are gonna be at the shows that LRM won't be.
> *


dam grumpy your true colars are showing,this is a real rida right here.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

maybe we can all email the sponsor and say not a good idea?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 9 2010, 08:53 AM~16837587
> *maybe we can all email the sponsor and say not a good idea?
> *


thats a good idea


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 9 2010, 12:42 PM~16840118
> *thats a good idea
> *


Do you have any contact info to them?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetsupraz_@Mar 9 2010, 10:19 PM~16845884
> *Do you have any contact info to them?
> *


no, but i did talk with Joe Ray, editor of Lowrider magazine, and the Lre is a seperate group that rents the name and truck of lowrider. they use their judges. Joe said that Lowrider Magazine will be in Moses Lake covering the event. So Moses is gonna be the show to be at still. Don't trip everyone.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 10 2010, 10:14 AM~16850078
> *no, but i did talk with Joe Ray, editor of Lowrider magazine, and the Lre is a seperate group that rents the name and truck of lowrider.  they use their judges.  Joe said that Lowrider Magazine will be in Moses Lake covering the event.  So Moses is gonna be the show to be at still.  Don't trip everyone.
> *


Well they sure are giving LRM a bad name.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

i see Steve-o :biggrin: wut it dew !


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 10 2010, 11:14 AM~16850078
> *no, but i did talk with Joe Ray, editor of Lowrider magazine, and the Lre is a seperate group that rents the name and truck of lowrider.  they use their judges.  Joe said that Lowrider Magazine will be in Moses Lake covering the event.  So Moses is gonna be the show to be at still.  Don't trip everyone.
> *



it seems wierd, in a business sense, that he would still allow that show too happen even though it's not "Theirs", theyre gonna waste alot of money throwing it when theres another show going on same weekend


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 10 2010, 05:28 PM~16853155
> *it seems wierd, in a business sense, that he would still allow that show too happen even though it's not "Theirs", theyre gonna waste alot of money throwing it when theres another show going on same weekend
> *


when talking with those guys that are throwing the show, they said they only had that date available.


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Well they will DEFFINATELY be losing money , with all the cars that will be trecking to Moses.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 10 2010, 05:06 PM~16853539
> *when talking with those guys that are throwing the show, they said they only had that date available.
> *


Events Calendar
Events/Calendar: Event Search ResultsJune 2010 
WA Reining Horse Show
6/4/2010 - 6/6/2010

Information: www.wrha.net
More information TBA

Half Arabian Horse Show
6/11/2010 - 6/13/2010

Information: 206-972-2163
More information TBA

WAC Gun Show
6/12/2010 - 6/13/2010
varies 
Information: 425-255-8410 or
www.washingtonarmscollectors.org
Times: Sat 9am-5pm; Sun 9am-3pm
Admission: $7 (17+)
Location:Commercial Bldg #400

Pony Show Cancelled
6/18/2010 - 6/20/2010



Pygmy Goat Show
6/26/2010 - 6/27/2010

Evergreen Pygmy Goat Show
Information: 425-335-4509
More information TBA

Garage Sale
6/26/2010 - 6/27/2010

NW Largest Garage Sale
Information: 360-794-5504
More information TBA

Shrine Circus Gatti
6/29/2010 - 6/30/2010

Information: 714-685-1072
More information TBA


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 10 2010, 05:06 PM~16853539
> *when talking with those guys that are throwing the show, they said they only had that date available.
> *


Damn lil double post


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 10 2010, 09:16 PM~16855604
> *Events Calendar
> Events/Calendar: Event Search ResultsJune 2010
> WA Reining Horse Show
> ...


'
You taking up horse shows now?! :wow:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 10 2010, 09:16 PM~16855604
> *Events Calendar
> Events/Calendar: Event Search ResultsJune 2010
> WA Reining Horse Show
> ...





they just havent updated it yet. dont trip. its on like donkey kongs 21st b-day


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

*IT'S OFFICIAL SEATTLE LRE IS CANCELLED. THE ONLY SHOW ON THE 27TH IS LOWCOS. *


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 13 2010, 01:34 AM~16878586
> *IT'S OFFICIAL SEATTLE LRE IS CANCELLED.  THE ONLY SHOW ON THE 27TH IS LOWCOS.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: this the one I,m trying to make :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 13 2010, 01:34 AM~16878586
> *IT'S OFFICIAL SEATTLE LRE IS CANCELLED.  THE ONLY SHOW ON THE 27TH IS LOWCOS.
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: ill be there


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

is everyone all right?


----------



## 85 cc (Dec 20, 2009)

i see you travis moses lake all the way


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 13 2010, 03:34 AM~16878586
> *IT'S OFFICIAL SEATTLE LRE IS CANCELLED.  THE ONLY SHOW ON THE 27TH IS LOWCOS.
> *


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Mar 14 2010, 12:39 PM~16887248
> *:wave:
> *


hello


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 15 2010, 04:14 PM~16898900
> *hello
> *


WHATS CRACKIN GRUMPY.... :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Mar 15 2010, 05:53 PM~16899241
> *WHATS CRACKIN GRUMPY.... :biggrin:
> *


Just putting shows together. whats up with you


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 14 2010, 09:08 AM~16886056
> *is everyone all right?
> *


im good,just gettin cars ready for this summer,yeah thats a plural big homie,but im only bringin 1 to moses,still a coin toss which one..


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 13 2010, 02:34 AM~16878586
> *IT'S OFFICIAL SEATTLE LRE IS CANCELLED.  THE ONLY SHOW ON THE 27TH IS LOWCOS.
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Mar 16 2010, 04:01 PM~16908919
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


what you bringin homie? :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 17 2010, 12:14 AM~16913867
> *what you bringin homie? :biggrin:
> *


Nothing............... :biggrin:


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

i would also like to say thanks to all the riders out their. we do this for all of u, and to see everyone back us up like this is great. good looking out.


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by *wax*_@Mar 18 2010, 10:14 PM~16934119
> *i would also like to say thanks to all the riders out their. we do this for all of u, and to see everyone back us up like this is great. good looking out.
> *


Big thanks to all the Lowcos with providing us shows to go to. :thumbsup:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72Droptop_@Mar 19 2010, 04:16 AM~16934970
> *Big thanks to all the Lowcos with providing us shows to go to.  :thumbsup:
> *



X-2  

i love all dem Lowcos !! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 72Droptop_@Mar 19 2010, 05:16 AM~16934970
> *Big thanks to all the Lowcos with providing us shows to go to.  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks guys but it takes real lowriders to attend the shows for us to put them on so thanks to you guys.


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

what it do


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 23 2010, 08:21 PM~16979015
> *what it do
> *


cant wait for this show it was crackin last year :wow: :biggrin: what up grump


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

slurpee machine


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 23 2010, 08:07 PM~16979746
> *slurpee machine
> *


huh


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Mar 23 2010, 07:22 PM~16979042
> *cant wait for this show it was crackin last year :wow:  :biggrin: what up grump
> *


whats up homie


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 23 2010, 08:07 PM~16979746
> *slurpee machine
> *


hell yea someone bringing a slurpee? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Mar 24 2010, 07:55 PM~16991608
> *hell yea someone bringing a slurpee? :biggrin:
> *


U get them parts in?? and whats pinkeyes number ??


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 24 2010, 08:01 PM~16991703
> *U get them parts in??
> *


not yet my new coils will not break in. its not hopin good at all now


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

*MOSES LAKE FLYER*


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 25 2010, 08:30 PM~17002490
> *MOSES LAKE FLYER
> 
> 
> ...


TTT FOR THE MOST ANTICIPATED SHOW OF THE YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 25 2010, 06:30 PM~17002490
> *MOSES LAKE FLYER
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Mar 25 2010, 08:16 PM~17003059
> *TTT FOR THE MOST ANTICIPATED SHOW OF THE YEAR  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

good morning riders


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 27 2010, 09:58 AM~17016679
> *good morning riders
> *


Mornin Grumpy. How's the east side of the state?


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

HOMIEZONLY C.C 
FIVE-O-NINE 
MINNESOTA
SEATTLE AREA 
AND MOSES LAKE CHAPTERS 
WELL B THERE..


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Mar 27 2010, 01:32 PM~17017863
> *HOMIEZONLY C.C
> FIVE-O-NINE
> MINNESOTA
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Mar 27 2010, 08:31 PM~17020025
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Mar 27 2010, 06:42 PM~17019253
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


what up big doggg i might cut it close on getting my hopper done.. so if i need some adddddvice i'm hit u up...


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Mar 27 2010, 08:26 PM~17020477
> *what up big doggg i might cut it close on getting my hopper done.. so if i need some adddddvice i'm hit u up...
> *


 :0 :tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 25 2010, 07:30 PM~17002490
> *MOSES LAKE FLYER
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt IM BRINGIN THE CADDY.......


gotta have homie from diamonds n pearls as competition or sort for it.. :biggrin:


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

Can't wait for this show,last year we had a good time with lots of rides, this year we coming and coming Stronger than ever :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82cut_@Mar 29 2010, 07:53 AM~17031740
> *Can't wait for this show,last year we had a good time with lots of rides, this year we coming and coming Stronger than ever  :thumbsup:
> *


MAN ME EITHER I HAVE NOT MADE IT UP THERE YET BUT THIS YEAR IM GONNA SET IT OFF.COUNT ON IT. :0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 29 2010, 08:41 AM~17032095
> *MAN ME EITHER I HAVE NOT MADE IT UP THERE YET BUT THIS YEAR IM GONNA SET IT OFF.COUNT ON IT. :0
> *


we would be happy to accomodate the Individuals.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

ttt


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

ttt


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 31 2010, 09:53 AM~17054443
> *we would be happy to accomodate the Individuals.
> *


cant wait homie :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

I hope somebody wants to be inside.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

ttt


----------



## SERIO213 (Jun 14, 2009)

orale homies i will be performing live at this show. it will be great to finally meet all my fans


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

ttt


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

ttt


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

I AM HAVING TROUBLE UNDERSTANDING WHY I DONT HAVE PEOPLE WANTING INDOOR SPOTS


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey Grumpy, hold me down a spot inside, I only need a 20X10 spot, Travis,Majestics Portland, Ore. :thumbsup:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SERIO213_@Apr 6 2010, 11:28 AM~17112611
> *orale homies i will be performing live at this show. it will be great to finally meet all my fans
> *


Your kidding right? You dont have any fans...


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82cut_@Apr 11 2010, 02:22 PM~17160912
> *Hey Grumpy, hold me down a spot inside, I only need a 20X10 spot, Travis,Majestics Portland, Ore. :thumbsup:
> *


inside is 4 show cars :biggrin:  jk...


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Apr 14 2010, 06:33 PM~17194791
> *inside is 4 show cars :biggrin:   jk...
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :buttkick:


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

:biggrin: Its all good they'll find a place for my pile, ya'll talking all that I just hope u all show :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

"MAJESTICS" TTT :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

So is it final that Mosses Lake and the lowrider seattle show are on the same date ?


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

ttt for lowco's


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 11 2010, 12:54 PM~17160173
> *I AM HAVING TROUBLE UNDERSTANDING WHY I DONT HAVE PEOPLE WANTING INDOOR SPOTS
> *


how far is this show from albany oregon i wanna go is any one going to this show from oregon new to area riding solo


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Apr 18 2010, 01:52 PM~17228432
> *how far is this show from albany oregon i wanna go is any one going to this show from oregon new to area riding solo
> 
> 
> ...


yes be leav'n on saturday.plus staying at the motel 6 at moses lake.it's about 4 1/2 t0 5 hours from portland.


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Apr 18 2010, 12:56 PM~17228449
> *yes be leav'n on saturday.plus staying at the motel 6 at moses lake.it's about 4 1/2 t0 5 hours from portland.
> *


OH MY THATS A MISSION HOWS THE SHOWWW


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Apr 18 2010, 03:28 PM~17229289
> *OH MY THATS A MISSION HOWS THE SHOWWW
> *


WHAT WAS THE DATE FOR THIS ONE MAY BE ILL HOOK UP WITH YOU IF YOU DONT MIND


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 25 2010, 07:30 PM~17002490
> *MOSES LAKE FLYER
> 
> 
> ...


THIS ONE RIGHT I THOUGHT IT WAS AT A LAKE SO THIS IS A BIG ONE LOW RIDER HUH DAMN SEEMS LIKE A MUST DO ROLLING UP SOLO GOT INFO FOR MOTEL DID U PRE REG DOES EVERY BODY COME DAY OF SHOW OR DO THEY SET UP DAY BEFOR


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Apr 18 2010, 12:56 PM~17228449
> *yes be leav'n on saturday.plus staying at the motel 6 at moses lake.it's about 4 1/2 t0 5 hours from portland.
> *


HOW MUCH IS ENTRY AND ROOM


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Apr 18 2010, 02:28 PM~17229289
> *OH MY THATS A MISSION HOWS THE SHOWWW
> *



show is tight, one of the ones not to be missed.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

this "is" the one


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Apr 18 2010, 04:53 PM~17229768
> *this "is" the one
> *


dam im try really hard to make it might be kinda hard for me tho cause on the 11 i gotta go to cali for a week but imma try gonna tri in hook up with other people from oregon so we can mobb deep its been a lil hard for me to get out to the shows now that im rolling low solo kinda suckzzzzzz


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Apr 18 2010, 05:39 PM~17230615
> *dam im try really hard to make it might be kinda hard for me tho cause on the 11 i gotta go to cali for a week  but imma try gonna tri in hook up with other people from oregon so we can mobb deep its been a lil hard for me to get out to the shows now that im rolling low solo kinda suckzzzzzz
> *



*****, you stop up huur in P-Town, we'll treat you like family !! 

   

wagon train's all over the Northwest !! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

you car is sick, solo or not ?? we all like family cool


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

X2 HOMIE, :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Apr 18 2010, 08:50 PM~17232336
> ******, you stop up huur in P-Town, we'll treat you like family !!
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BRO LOOKIN FORWARD TO GETIN IT STARTED UP HERE


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ill be comin to the show,bringin the caddy,just gotta get a couple things taken care of on it... but itll be there..


yo grumpy whats the requirements for the audio competition?


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Apr 18 2010, 09:50 PM~17232336
> ******, you stop up huur in P-Town, we'll treat you like family !!
> 
> 
> ...


ya portland got a lot of love for peps.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Apr 18 2010, 12:52 PM~17228432
> *how far is this show from albany oregon i wanna go is any one going to this show from oregon new to area riding solo
> 
> 
> ...


DUCE IS CLEAN HOMIE  YOU GOT MY NUMBER HIT ME UP ANYTIME HOMIE


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

the show is coming quick


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

any news on the one in spokane??


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

TTT..... :biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

DOES ANYBODY ELSE POST ON THIS TOPIC?


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 8 2010, 09:08 AM~17427184
> *DOES ANYBODY ELSE POST ON THIS TOPIC?
> *


 :wave: :wave: hi gumpy. no ****.


----------



## TheKrush (Oct 13, 2002)

It there a pre-reg form somewhere?


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

i vacumed out the Blazer, and armor all'd the dash today, 

i'm goona be "showin' it" at Moses !!! :wow: :wow: :wow: 

i've heard of show cars turned hopper,
but i ain't "never" heard of a hopper turned show car !! LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheKrush_@May 8 2010, 03:26 PM~17429083
> *It there a pre-reg form somewhere?
> *


nosir. if you have a full display pm me and i will get you inside


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

my car is ready!!! im comeing after you p-townbutcher! lol :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@May 9 2010, 06:55 AM~17433454
> *
> 
> 
> ...



"AH, DAMN" !!! :biggrin: 

:worship: :worship: :worship: i give up !!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@May 9 2010, 07:55 AM~17433454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you know thats a fine mark for showing club secret. that wasnt supposed to be seen till moses.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@May 8 2010, 12:28 PM~17428346
> *:wave:  :wave: hi gumpy. no ****.
> *


whats upper


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@May 9 2010, 08:55 AM~17433454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


adex sponsered to.


----------



## TheKrush (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 8 2010, 09:38 PM~17431966
> *nosir.  if you have a full display pm me and i will get you inside
> *


Whats the entry fee? Pay at the gate?


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 9 2010, 09:14 AM~17433848
> *you know thats a fine mark for showing club secret.  that wasnt supposed to be seen till moses.
> *


damnz lol :biggrin:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

ttt


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

motel 6 509-766-0250 moses's lake.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheKrush_@May 9 2010, 01:34 PM~17435407
> *Whats the entry fee? Pay at the gate?
> *


$35 at the gate


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

*There will no longer be a separate Luxury Class. All single pump cars will compete in one class. All Double pump cars will compete in one class.
*

WE HAVE ADOPTED THE SAME RULE AS SHOWTIME.


----------



## TheKrush (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 11 2010, 07:06 PM~17460066
> *$35 at the gate
> *


Thank ya much............TTT for LOWCOS


----------



## kevinking (Nov 16, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

hey Grumpy, 
even tho i'm not hopping, can i still park my truck with the hoppers ???

i dont want to give it P.T.S.D. :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 16 2010, 03:29 PM~17506982
> *hey Grumpy,
> even tho i'm not hopping, can i still park my truck with the hoppers ???
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

heeey yooo


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 16 2010, 02:29 PM~17506982
> *hey Grumpy,
> even tho i'm not hopping, can i still park my truck with the hoppers ???
> 
> ...


ok, sounds good


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

WERE GOING TO JET SKI AND BBQ THE DAY BEFORE SO BRING THE FAMILY AND COME JOIN THE LOWCOS AT THE LAKE!!!


----------



## LOWCOS~OG~DONNIE (May 28, 2008)

THE LAKE WITH OUR FAMILY IS ALWAYS FUN.. YOU CAN DO IT BIG WITH US ON THE 4TH AS WELL.. LAST YEAR WE WERE 50 DEEP KIDS AND ALL, WE HAVE OUR OWN HUGE CULDESAC BEACH ON LAKE ROOSEVELT ABOVE COULEE DAM! HIT US UP WERE INVITING WHO EVER.. ONE OF OUR FAVORITE FAMILY AFFAIRS! BYOB


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

been putting the finishing touches on the show, hope everyone is ready. last year we had 200 cars, this year we hope for more.


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

X10 for a great show was their last year and had a great time, hopefully you guys will have snow cones again my daughter loved them!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82cut_@May 23 2010, 03:10 AM~17575517
> *X10 for a great show was their last year and had a great time, hopefully you guys will have snow cones again my daughter loved them!!! :biggrin:
> *


i think the snow cones are in


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

JUST FINISHED ORDERING ALL THE TROPHIES.


----------



## LOWCOS~OG~DONNIE (May 28, 2008)

T.T.T.T. = TO THE TIPPY TOP! :wave: :wave:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

can i find out who all has full displays


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 27 2010, 05:30 PM~17626030
> *can i find out who all has full displays
> *


???????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 29 2010, 09:55 PM~17644625
> *???????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

i will have my man boobs on "full display" if that helps Grump :cheesy:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 25 2010, 08:17 AM~17597337
> *JUST FINISHED ORDERING ALL THE TROPHIES.
> *


How come I never get the Farthest Traveled Award


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@May 30 2010, 09:43 PM~17650522
> *How come I never get the Farthest Traveled Award
> *


 :0


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

gonna be a great day for lowridein in the northwest.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

*$500 hop contest. classes are single, double, radical. There will no longer be a seperate luxury class.




</span>*
*<span style=\'color:blue\'>MOSES LAKE HOP RULES 2010
FINAL REVISION 6-1-10
LOWCOS CAR CLUB
2010 HOP CONTEST
OFFICIAL RULES
(APPLIES TO ALL SHOWS SPONSORED BY LOWCOS CAR CLUB)

1. Registration: All entries must completely and accurately fill-out registration forms and pay fees at designated area. Registration for all shows is done on the morning of the event.
2. Failure to comply with a LOWCOS judge’s request at any time is unsportsmanlike conduct and grounds for disqualification. Unsportsmanlike conduct by entrant or any member of his crew in the registration, pit, staging area, show grounds or hopping arena is grounds for disqualification of contestant from that show and entrant forfeits prize (if any) from that show. Unsportsmanlike conduct deemed as "cheating" by the judges shall be grounds for disqualification.
3. All vehicles must “hop”.
4. LOWCOS inspection teams and hopping officials/judges’ decisions are made in their sole discretion and are final with respect to all matters relating to the Competition and these rules. Judges, and if applicable, Fire Marshall shall also have final judgment on all safety issues, even if not stated in these Rules. Rules are subject to modification at discretion of the judges for safety reasons or to preserve the integrity of the Competition. By entering the Competition, entrant agrees to be bound by these Rules and the decisions of the judges. Entrants are not permitted to protest any decision of official/judges.
5. All vehicles must have the same original frame throughout the year or must re-qualify as a new car. A vehicle’s body may be replaced with exact same make and model.
6. Cars must be complete with all factory parts securely fastened, straight and unaltered including, body and quarter panels, fenders, bumpers, grille, headlights, roll pans, hood, trunk, doors, seats, etc. Rear seat and roof are optional.replacement. A judge may issue a warning for any of these violations. Judge may stop round if any parts fall off vehicle (i.e.; bumpers).
7. Only entry vehicle is allowed in pit area. Registration closes one hour before the published gate opening time. 8. A vehicle may hop in only one class.
9. All vehicles must have gas cap in place and tightened. LOWCOS officials can disqualify a vehicle at any time for safety reasons, including but not limited to fuel or excessive oil leakage or a broken hose spraying oil upwards. Radical Hoppers are allowed to use a secured fuel cell.
10. Rolling hopping outside the competition area before, during or after the event shall disqualify contestant from that show.
11. Vehicles must also have a complete operating engine, radiator, water pump, hoses, fan, transmission, rear end and operating brakes (“safety” reasons) except for radical dance classes. Engine mounts may be made of solid steel. All vehicles must hop on 13- or 14-inch steel wire wheels-no mixed sizes. Wheels that are 15 inch or larger are not permitted. Maximum tire size: 185/75x14 radial or bias-ply, which must have manufacturer marking of actual tire size on the sidewall. No mixed sizes, or cross-reference replacements allowed period except for 5.20 or 5.60 only. All four tires must be same-size radial ply or bias ply, no mixed plys. Maximum tire height is 27 ½ -inches. Maximum difference between front and back tire height is ½ inch. Tire measurements may be taken at inspection, in pit or after event. No re-capped or “homemade tires”. Tires must have original manufacture markings and part numbers. Same tire brand recommended for all 4 tires.
12. For the front - accumulator type pumps are allowed. Air or other gases in pump tanks are allowed. No other such accumulator devices are allowed. No compressed air or gas bottles / tanks allowed in vehicles.
13. Under-hood batteries must be secured, and cannot be connected to the hydraulics.
14. All vehicles must be driven into the hopping arena by the engine’s power (unless prohibited by facility) except for radical classes. Pushing in, or using any other means such as the starter motor, disqualifies the cars round. After round, car can be pushed out if not operable.
15. Only the switchman and trunk man are allowed entrance with vehicle to hopping arena. Vehicle owner is responsible and may be disqualified if more than two (2) persons enter with vehicle. All adjustments must be made prior to entering arena (except for connecting ground). A KEY MUST BEIN THE TRUNK LOCK. Trunk must remain closed while in hopping arena and trunk man must stay one step from car during round, except for emergencies. Opening trunk, including for emergencies, ends car’s round.
16. To begin round, switchman must tell judges “Ready!” Any car movement after that starts round. No exceptions.
17. Switchman MAY HOP FROM THE DOOR OR WITH A hopping cord with one (1) switch in all hopping classes. No remote control devices or capacitors allowed.IF CHOOSING TO HOP FROM THE DOOR, THE DOOR MUST HAVE A MAN ON IT OTHER THAN THE TRUNK MAN. NO EXCEPTIONS. 18. Once an entrant’s name and number has been called, entrant has two (2) minutes to answer the call and start hopping. Failure to start hopping within (2) minutes of the call shall result in a disqualification from the round. An official timekeeper who shall be appointed by the Head Judge shall do timing.
19. Prior to commencement of a round, a secondary inspection may take place in the arena. In addition, LOWCOS or the judges may require an inspection after the competition has ended. No competing vehicle is allowed to leave the venue prior to Judges’ approval.
20. The winner in all classes (and the person who receives the prize money) is the vehicle owner or person’s name on entry form, not the switchman.
21. No four-wheel-drive car or truck hoppers allowed.
22. Truck frame and or suspension or open box classifies vehicle as a truck.
23. No other modifications or alterations to vehicle or setup are allowed except those specifically covered in these rules!
24. These Car Hop General & Safety Rules may be modified, as deemed necessary by the judges (or Fire Marshals) in order to maintain the safety and integrity of the competition.
25. At the discretion of LOWCOS or the judges, violation of any rules herein may be cause for disqualification for any prize, expulsion from current event and/or a ban on future events.
26. THREE (3) entries makes a class. If there are two (2) or fewer entries in a class, an aggressive effort is expected WITH PARTIAL PAYOUT. “Sandbagging” or “Potato Chipping” will not be tolerated and may result in future sanctions or disqualifications.
27. Prizes: A First Prize will be awarded in each class in the amount of $500.00. Classes are as follows: Single Pump Car Hop, Double Pump Car Hop, LUXURY HOP(SINGLE AND DOUBLE) and Radical Hop. In the event of a tie, contestants will not split the prize; there will be “Hop-offs”. For example, if two competitors tie for First, they will nose up. (LUXURY CLASS IS VEHICLES 1976 AND NEWER)
Car Hopping Rules
The following rules apply to Single-Pump and Double-Pump Car Hop Classes.
1. The Car Hop General & Safety Rules are incorporated by reference herein. By entering this Contest, entrant agrees to be bound by these rules and the decisions of the judges.
2. Car’s lift height will be judged from the bottom of its measured front tire.
3. A car with one pump to the front is considered a single-pump; any car with two pumps to the front a double-pump, including luxury cars. Maximum two pumps to the rear in either class; no extra pumps allowed. All pumps must be visible and accessible for inspection. Front pump tank size must not be larger than 11.5”X 6” with ¼” maximum thickness for steel tanks. Rear pumps must have standard size (maximum size 9x5 3/4-inch) and thickness (maximum 1/16-inch) tanks. No square tanks allowed. Only two cylinders front and two cylinders rear. PUMPS can be mounted anywhere. BUMPER MUST LAYOUT TO 16".
4. Limit on batteries: (10) for single-pump, (14) for double-pump. All batteries must be visible, attached to car and connected. Limit on battery size/weight: Group 31 (or 31 Stud); 70 pounds each. Limit on base and rack materials: base material may not exceed 2x2x1/4-inch box tube; rack material may not exceed 2x2x1/4-inch angle iron. Rack(s) may have only one layer squared out. Total of all material in setup (including pump, battery and solenoid racks, brackets and mounts, but not battery tie downs) for single-pump: cannot exceed 18 running feet of angle iron and 18 running feet of square tubing; for double-pump: cannot exceed 25 feet of angle iron and 25 running feet of square tubing. Battery tie downs: decided by the discretion of LOWCOS judge. No bottom plates allowed. Car must have emergency battery kill device. Vise grips not allowed.
5. The rear suspension components including, trailing arms, rear shocks and springs must be mounted on their original mounting positions. Bushings on rear shocks, trailing arms, sway bars, banana bars, leaf springs and all A-arms must be new or in good shape. No bolts used for extensions on any control arm, trailing arms or rear shocks. Bolts must be stock or direct replacement length and weight. No bent bolts or suspension control arms allowed. Trailing arms can be reinforced. Rear Shocks are optional. Upper and lower shock mounts must be original. Rear shock mounting brackets may not be altered only reinforced. When rear end is fully locked up, rear shock length or distance between mounts cannot exceed 30 inches for single pump class, 35 inches for double pump Impalas and 34 inches for double pump luxury cars. No cuts or modifications to the rear end including notching the frame or cross members, with these exceptions: Single and double-pump cars have no limitations on pan-hard bar (sway bar) and dual ‘banana bars’ optional. No bending allowed on ‘banana’ bar. Maximum of half (1/2) inch shim allowed on ‘banana’ bar mount. Single Pump may extend or shorten ‘banana bar’ / upper trailing arms up to (4) four inches and lowers up to (1 ) one inch. Double Pump may extend or shorten ‘banana’ bar up to six (6) inches and lower trailing arms up to three (3) inches. Cylinder mounts cannot exceed the frame. Cylinder mounts may be attached to trailing arms, but must be located in center of spring cup (not to exceed 2 inches high). Spring cup must be attached to trailing arm. Coil-over cylinders are allowed on single-pump and double-pump cars. All nuts and bolts on front and rear suspension including, shocks, trailing arms, sway bars and banana bar must be original or direct OE replacement. No bent, swapped, flipped or relocation of any mounts, trailing arms, A-arm mounts, body mounts, engine mounts, banana arm mounts, transmission mounts, sway bar mounts, rear shock mounts, axle mounts or center support mounts. No relocation of banana arm frame rail or bending, modification, etc. Rear axle may not be modified, bent, twisted or stretched. No body lift kits allowed. Body mounts must be rubber and fastened securely with no gaps between body mount and frame.
6. The Front suspension components including, A-arms, springs mounts, and cross member must be mounted on their original mounting positions.
7. Upper A-arms can be extended up to (3) inches. Lower A-arms can be reinforced with material up to 1/4-inch thick.
8. No lead, sand or other weight may be added to car or frame, except frame reinforcement, using one layer of material not to exceed 3/8-inch thick. Mounts and brackets cannot be removed before reinforcing frame. Frame must have inspection holes from the pivot point back and have no gaps between frame and reinforcement.
9. All cars must have the original or larger cubic inch engine and transmission (V8, 6) or direct replacement for that year and model.
10. Rear wheel wells cannot be altered. Judges to determine if factory lengths have been altered may measure vehicle length and wheelbase.
11. Trunks must be able to be opened quickly when necessary. Judges may inspect vehicle again at any time before, during or after the competition.
12. All cars may notch rear frame rail for upper trailing arm’s clearance only.
13. . Ears on rear axle can be reinforced. No other modifications.
Radical Hop Class
The following rules apply to the Radical Hop Class:
MUST LAYOUT TO 20" BOTTOM OF BUMPER. NO WEIGHT OF ANY KIND. SINGLE SWITCH
ACTION ONLY. NO GETTING STUCK.
Hop your ass off because radical means crazy shit that doesn't apply to normal classes so have fun.






*


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@May 30 2010, 10:43 PM~17650522
> *How come I never get the Farthest Traveled Award
> *


you will and you'll need a trailer to take it back with you.j/p let me if you can take a few parts back to az.


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

GRUMP HAVE YOU TOLD THESE GUYS WHAT'S GOING DOWN THAT WEEKEND OR YOU GONNA KEEP IT A SECRET???????????


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@May 31 2010, 12:17 PM~17654527
> *you will and you'll need a trailer to take it back with you.j/p let me if you can take a few parts back to az.
> *


sounds like a plan. although big tone likes to ride in the cab


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@May 31 2010, 02:26 PM~17655401
> *GRUMP HAVE YOU TOLD THESE GUYS WHAT'S GOING DOWN THAT WEEKEND OR YOU GONNA KEEP IT A SECRET???????????
> *


we are going friday night and we are gonna kick it tough for those of you who are coming 2 days early.


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 31 2010, 02:30 PM~17655426
> *we are going friday night and we are gonna kick it tough for those of you who are coming 2 days early.
> *


 :thumbsup: :0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT+May 31 2010, 02:39 PM~17655493-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 31 2010, 03:30 PM~17655426
> *we are going friday night and we are gonna kick it tough for those of you who are coming 2 days early.
> *


we comming saturday i got my truck full and i'm sure eric(93bigbody)has his full.but we will be leaving on monday.


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

anybody have a booth they would like to set up??


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@May 31 2010, 01:39 PM~17655493
> *:cheesy:
> *



wassup :biggrin: View My Video

:0 :0 :0


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 1 2010, 05:02 PM~17667556
> *wassup  :biggrin: View My Video
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *


lookin good bro like always


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 1 2010, 05:02 PM~17667556
> *wassup  :biggrin: View My Video
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *



NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jun 1 2010, 06:21 AM~17662189
> *anybody have a booth they would like to set up??
> *


  I do...................pm me the info


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@May 31 2010, 09:59 PM~17660197
> *we comming saturday i got my truck full and i'm sure eric(93bigbody)has his full.but we will be leaving on monday.
> *


thats cool bro. see you then


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jun 2 2010, 09:25 PM~17680624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he got the aids!!!!!


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 2 2010, 09:55 PM~17681031
> *he got the aids!!!!!
> *


yea i asked him but i dont think hes gonna make the show


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

Let me know whats up with the booth, we wanna make it happen :happysad:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

already did


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jun 3 2010, 07:37 AM~17683192
> *yea i asked him but i dont think hes gonna make the show
> *


Lol that's fucked up


----------



## droptop62 (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

ttt


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Jun 3 2010, 07:49 PM~17689740-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: thats a nice flyer


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 3 2010, 09:04 PM~17690668
> *Lol that's fucked up
> *


yea i know :biggrin: i still bump his shit though


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

ttt. hotels are fillin up


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jun 6 2010, 08:04 PM~17712046
> *ttt. hotels are fillin up
> *


this is very true.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

Thanks any way for the booth, ill find another show to set up at


----------



## jrb1 (Dec 9, 2008)

are motor cycles invited or just cars


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 6 2010, 08:40 PM~17712427
> *Thanks any way for the booth, ill find another show to set up at
> *


what is your problem?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jrb1_@Jun 6 2010, 09:33 PM~17712953
> *are motor cycles invited or just cars
> *


we have a motorcyle class bro. we hope you come through.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 31 2010, 09:10 AM~17653089
> *$500 hop contest.  classes are single, double, radical.  There will no longer be a seperate luxury class.
> </span>
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>MOSES LAKE HOP RULES 2010
> ...


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

tothetop...


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

ttt


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 7 2010, 03:04 PM~17719135
> *what is the problem?
> *


pm sent


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 8 2010, 12:46 PM~17728539
> * huh
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

Check ur pms. No biz in the air


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 8 2010, 12:53 PM~17728601
> *Check ur pms. No biz in the air
> *


pm sent


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

woo hoo how about this show


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jun 9 2010, 12:48 AM~17734905
> *woo hoo how about this show
> *


YOU GOING TO HOP OR WHAT???? I THINK MHIGGY SHOULD BUY BREAKFAST ON SATURDAY :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911+Jun 9 2010, 12:48 AM~17734905-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


javier i agree but as much as you eat he will have to buy 2


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 9 2010, 09:57 AM~17737247
> *:biggrin: Your as happy as a fat kid with a cheeseburger
> javier i agree but as much as you eat he will have to buy 2
> *


damn


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

TTT!
JUS ABOUT EVERY MOTEL IS BOOKED!SURE GLAD I FOUND US A SPOT YESTERDAY!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@Jun 10 2010, 05:10 PM~17752358
> *TTT!
> JUS ABOUT EVERY MOTEL IS BOOKED!SURE GLAD I FOUND US A SPOT YESTERDAY!
> *


i tried to told em


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 9 2010, 09:57 AM~17737247
> *:biggrin: Your as happy as a fat kid with a cheeseburger
> javier i agree but as much as you eat he will have to buy 2
> *


do you have a camera in my house? i am a fat kid and i am eating a cheeseburger rite now!!!  , and me buy heeellll no i think its time for yaks to buy :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jun 10 2010, 07:22 PM~17753419
> *do you have a camera in my house? i am a fat kid and i am eating a cheeseburger rite now!!!   , and me buy heeellll no i think its time for yaks to buy  :biggrin:
> *


the camera is in your shower javier said.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

maybe ??? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Olds_Killer (May 16, 2010)




----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911+Jun 10 2010, 07:22 PM~17753419-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chipper!!!!

Jp what it dew bigg dog


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 11 2010, 03:11 PM~17762422
> *:0  :0
> 
> chipper!!!!
> ...



not much homie,
thinkin' about maybe hoppin' this shit-boxx one last time
up at Moses Lake, ain't tryin' to fuck shit up :wow: 
but i've got my Elco frame now, so now i'm kinda on to that, if you can feel me ? 

either way tho, the truck "will" be at Moses !!  








:biggrin:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 10 2010, 08:51 PM~17754485
> *the camera is in your shower javier said.
> *


yea i know i put that one there!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 11 2010, 04:45 PM~17762651
> *not much homie,
> thinkin' about maybe hoppin' this shit-boxx one last time
> up at Moses Lake, ain't tryin' to fuck shit up  :wow:
> ...


good to hear


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 11 2010, 05:27 PM~17763385
> *good to hear
> *


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Whats crackin! Got the real deal for ya! :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 11 2010, 04:45 PM~17762651
> *not much homie,
> thinkin' about maybe hoppin' this shit-boxx one last time
> up at Moses Lake, ain't tryin' to fuck shit up  :wow:
> ...



My boy did a nice job on that frame, i had him do a bunch of work on my old caddy
I say slam the bumper some more, you have it you might as well swing it


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

2 weeks


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

look forward to this ONE big GRUMP


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 12 2010, 10:35 AM~17767672
> *My boy did a nice job on that frame, i had him do a bunch of work on my old caddy
> I say slam the bumper some more, you have it you might as well swing it
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 12 2010, 06:50 PM~17770503
> *look forward to this ONE big GRUMP
> *


wheres my beer :biggrin:  ttt 4 this show!!!!!


----------



## LOWCOS~OG~DONNIE (May 28, 2008)

Whats upper fellow LOWRIDER enthusiasts ? 2 weeks to go to your favorite show! If you by some fate of god had missed last year you better not miss this year! You know how we do, and if ya don't know you better ask somebody! we can put on the show but its up to you to show up, the LOWRIDER world has slowed down and its up to all of us to keep it moving! be there or be square!

Doing our part one day and one bolt at a time! :biggrin: 

TTT


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 12 2010, 07:50 PM~17770503
> *look forward to this ONE big GRUMP
> *


you know


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 31 2010, 09:10 AM~17653089
> *$500 hop contest.  classes are single, double, radical.  There will no longer be a seperate luxury class.
> </span>
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>MOSES LAKE HOP RULES 2010
> ...


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

*mhiggy*911,Jun 14 2010, 10:22 PM~17788570]
ttt :biggrin:

:ugh:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

tttt


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 14 2010, 09:25 PM~17788621
> *mhiggy911,Jun 14 2010, 10:22 PM~17788570]
> ttt  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


wtf??


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jun 15 2010, 03:51 PM~17795765
> *wtf??
> *


hes coming from texas to kick your ass


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 12 2010, 11:43 PM~17772416
> *wheres my beer  :biggrin:    ttt 4 this show!!!!!
> *


beer me!


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 15 2010, 03:57 PM~17795830
> *hes coming from texas to kick your ass
> *


yippy k yeeea mutha fucka. :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES+Jun 15 2010, 07:10 PM~17797572-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

oh yea just so you guys know we are have a big ass show june 27 so hope you all will come!!!, even you steveo


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

WHERE IS IT AT ??????????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 15 2010, 07:29 PM~17798257
> *I got both of you
> LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

moses fool


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

yea moses to the lake fool!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Jun 16 2010, 08:55 AM~17803108
> *WHERE IS IT AT  ??????????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Bring me some panocha and my speakers foo


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey Lowcos,by the sounds of it theirs gonna be some HOPPING going down!!!can't wait just around the corner!!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82cut_@Jun 17 2010, 01:40 PM~17816749
> *Hey Lowcos,by the sounds of it theirs gonna be some HOPPING going down!!!can't wait just around the corner!!!
> *


i cant wait for it.


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

ttt :biggrin: and i mean all the way to the top


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jun 18 2010, 03:53 PM~17826624
> *ttt :biggrin:  and i mean all the way to the top
> *


whoa


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

WERE GOING TO EAT AT CHICO'S PIZZA THEN CRUISE AFTER THAT ANYBODY WANT TO GO????


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

C-YA NEXT WEEKEND!


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Jun 19 2010, 05:32 PM~17834289
> *WERE GOING TO EAT AT CHICO'S PIZZA THEN CRUISE AFTER THAT ANYBODY WANT TO GO????
> *


ummm yea!


----------



## LOWCOS~OG~DONNIE (May 28, 2008)

ONE WEEK TO GO! :h5:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

TTT shit was 3 pages back WTF


----------



## Gold86 (Sep 1, 2009)

some cars from Ontario, Oregon and Idaho will there too support the NW.


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

wish i could make it, sounds like its gonna be a good show. :thumbsup:


----------



## droptop62 (Dec 5, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gold86_@Jun 21 2010, 09:49 PM~17851421
> * some cars from Ontario, Oregon and Idaho will there too support the NW.
> *


WE WILL BE GLAD TO SEE YOU GUYS BRO.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Jun 19 2010, 05:32 PM~17834289
> *WERE GOING TO EAT AT CHICO'S PIZZA THEN CRUISE AFTER THAT ANYBODY WANT TO GO????
> *


CHICO'S IT IS.


----------



## kevinking (Nov 16, 2008)

What up SpokeTown C yall Saturday :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kevinking_@Jun 22 2010, 05:25 PM~17859044
> *What up SpokeTown C yall Saturday :thumbsup:
> *


u got it homeboy


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gold86_@Jun 21 2010, 09:49 PM~17851421
> * some cars from Ontario, Oregon and Idaho will there too support the NW.
> *


hell yea cant wait to see ur guys cars :biggrin: and hang out and have a great time


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Jun 22 2010, 10:20 AM~17854955
> *wish i could make it, sounds like its gonna be a good show.  :thumbsup:
> *


sure you can make it get some buddys and car pool over, it will be worth it


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jun 22 2010, 07:58 PM~17860534
> *sure you can make it get some buddys and car pool over, it will be worth it
> *


i like your enthusiasm bro


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

ttt 4 days


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

YOU GUYS BRINGING ALL THE CARS ON THE TRAILER??


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Jun 24 2010, 10:59 AM~17875883
> *YOU GUYS BRINGING ALL THE CARS ON THE TRAILER??
> *


no we are bringing all :biggrin: our trailers and one car


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jun 24 2010, 01:02 PM~17876971
> *no we are bringing all :biggrin:  our trailers and one car
> *


CLOWN


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jun 23 2010, 07:47 PM~17869997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Don't tease


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 8 2009, 11:21 AM~15912344
> *THE LOWCOS 4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW WILL BE HELD ON JUNE 27TH, 2010 THIS YEAR AND WE WILL HAVE A VERY WELL KNOWN SPECIAL GUEST THAT YOU ALL WILL WANT TO SEE.  ALONG WITH THAT, WE WILL HAVE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, AND IMPALAS MAGAZINE.  LAST YEARS SHOW CAN BE SEEN IN LOWRIDERS MARCH 2010 EDITION.  OVER 200 OF THE CLEANEST RIDES GRACED THE FAIRGROUNDS LAST YEAR AND THIS YEAR WILL BE BETTER.  ANY SUGGESTIONS WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED AS THERE ARE NO BAD IDEAS.  FOR MORE INFO, CONTACT GRUMPY.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## LOWCOS~OG~DONNIE (May 28, 2008)

Jet Skis and Coolers.. MMMM KAY! :ninja:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

REGISTRATION STARTS AT 8:30AM AND ALL CARS MUST BE CHECKED IN BY NOON.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 25 2010, 11:27 AM~17885872
> *REGISTRATION STARTS AT 8:30AM AND ALL CARS MUST BE CHECKED IN BY NOON.
> *


Is Serio gonna be performing?


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jun 25 2010, 11:28 AM~17885880
> *Is Serio gonna be performing?
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

whos gonna be the first to post pics?


----------



## bigtime customs (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Jun 27 2010, 01:08 PM~17899095
> *whos gonna be the first to post pics?
> *


Lowcos on behalf of individuals car club thank you guys for the hospitality
Glad we could finally make it out. Great time. We will be back. Grumpy,donnie ian the ogs thanks. Guys. Ian hope it goes well for you out in lv playa. Thanks again fellas. Wish I coulda gave it another go I know it does better but it was about supporting the cause and you guys .....big killa, bigtime customs.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigtime customs_@Jun 27 2010, 05:56 PM~17900301
> *Lowcos on behalf of individuals car club thank you guys for the hospitality
> Glad we could finally make it out. Great time. We will be back. Grumpy,donnie ian the ogs thanks. Guys. Ian hope it goes well for you out in lv playa. Thanks again fellas. Wish I coulda gave it another go I know it does better but it was about supporting the cause and you guys .....big killa, bigtime customs.
> *


ya and hope they come to portland,august 22nd.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

thanks for the good show Lowcos


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

PICS!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Gold86 (Sep 1, 2009)

I went to the show it and was great! Honestly, seeing the cars out cruising and posted up at the detail shop the night before is just as cool as the show. Great time!

I didnt stay for the hop. Who won the single pump and how many inches was it?



THANKS LOWCOS!!!!!


----------



## villaney509 (Oct 15, 2007)

BAD ASS SHOW LOWCOS, HOPE WE'LL SEE ALL THOSE RIDES @ YAKIMA SHOW... GOOD JOB JAVIER :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

THANKS BRO WE COULDN'T DO IT WITHOUT ALL THE SUPPORT FROM ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT CAME OUT!!!!THANKS TO THE SPOKANE CHAPTER THEY HAVE INSPIRED THE YAKIMA CHAPTER TO WAKE THINGS UP IN YAKIMA AND BRING BACK THE GOOD OLD DAYS OF LOWRIDING!!! HOPEFULLY WE CAN GET THE BIG CRUZ BACK IF EVERYONE COMES OUT!!!!


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Jun 27 2010, 09:36 PM~17903505
> *THANKS BRO WE COULDN'T DO IT WITHOUT ALL THE SUPPORT FROM ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT CAME OUT!!!!THANKS TO THE SPOKANE CHAPTER THEY HAVE INSPIRED THE YAKIMA CHAPTER TO WAKE THINGS UP IN YAKIMA AND BRING BACK THE GOOD OLD DAYS OF LOWRIDING!!! HOPEFULLY WE CAN GET THE BIG CRUZ BACK IF EVERYONE COMES OUT!!!!
> *


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

This was for sure one of the best shows i've been to in a while, the cruise was great and it seemed like everyone was out saturday posted up with the rides, and even saw some hoppin in the parking lots, brings back memories of back in the day and gets me pumped up for the shows in the future. 

Thanks Lowcos for puttin this together


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Jun 27 2010, 11:41 PM~17903549
> *This was for sure one of the best shows i've been to in a while, the cruise was great and it seemed like everyone was out saturday posted up with the rides, and even saw some hoppin in the parking lots, brings back memories of back in the day and gets me pumped up for the shows in the future.
> 
> Thanks Lowcos for puttin this together
> *


like i said before this is the new yakima.


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Great show but next time my blanco ass is bringing some sun block


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

Wtf where the damn pics!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

Great show Lowcos Fam!! Way to kick off the summer!!!

good to see the peeps out there doing it!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Good show as always lowcos, props to all the hoppers who traveled and broke there shit for the love of lowriding


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

Just wanted say that the LOWCOS throw a great show, this is the second year i went with my fam and we really enjoyed it. Im yet to bring my car, but would like to one year. Good job.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sorry i missed the show yall,but finances and a hangover from my brothers weddin party the day before kept me from attending..

would like to see the pics from the show yall,so someone post some up please....


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gold86_@Jun 27 2010, 08:30 PM~17902822
> *I went to the show it and was great!  Honestly, seeing the cars out cruising and posted up at the detail shop the night before is just as cool as the show.  Great time!
> 
> I didnt stay for the hop.  Who won the single pump and how many inches was it?
> ...



my shitboxx got stuck at 73" !! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


"WHERES THE PICS, AND VIDS" ????


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Jun 27 2010, 02:08 PM~17899095
> *whos gonna be the first to post pics?
> *


looks like killer got that. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jun 28 2010, 07:55 PM~17911651
> *looks like killer got that. :biggrin:
> *


and THE FIRST PLACE WIN IN A 63 IMPALA.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jun 28 2010, 08:57 PM~17911671
> *and THE FIRST PLACE WIN IN A 63 IMPALA.
> *


this is the key word.but i got a feeling you got more.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jun 28 2010, 08:19 PM~17911903
> *this is the key word.but i got a feeling you got more.
> *


tricks are for kids, you seen in the shop,both shops! i think its time kids!!


----------



## LOWCOS~OG~DONNIE (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigtime customs_@Jun 27 2010, 04:56 PM~17900301
> *Lowcos on behalf of individuals car club thank you guys for the hospitality
> Glad we could finally make it out. Great time. We will be back. Grumpy,donnie ian the ogs thanks. Guys. Ian hope it goes well for you out in lv playa. Thanks again fellas. Wish I coulda gave it another go I know it does better but it was about supporting the cause and you guys .....big killa, bigtime customs.
> *



THATS WHATS UP! IM REALLY GLAD YOU GUYS CAME TO SUPPORT! AND SPEAKING ON BEHALF OF LOWCOS ALL THOUGH THE MAJORITY OF OUR CARS ARE DOWN RIGHT NOW, WE WILL STILL SHOW UP TO AS MANY SHOWS AS POSSIBLE WITH AS MANY MEMBERS AS POSSIBLE EVEN IF WE GOTTA CRAM A FEW PEEPS IN THE TRUNK! 

THANK YOU TO ALL THAT DID COME GLAD TO SEE EVERYBODY, ITS ALWAYS A PLEASURE!


----------



## bluedemon65 (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks LOWCOS ,for putting on a great show this year and ur member ZEEK for taking care of us...much love. THANK YOU GUYS AGAIN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 28 2010, 04:59 PM~17909726
> *sorry i missed the show yall,but finances and a hangover from my brothers weddin party the day before kept me from attending..
> 
> would like to see the pics from the show yall,so someone post some up please....
> *


this sounds familiar :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

Let us now when you will be going to a show... haha


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jun 27 2010, 08:42 PM~17902280
> *thanks for the good show Lowcos
> *


thanks to you and all those who came. We couldnt have done it without you all


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 29 2010, 10:59 AM~17916778
> *Let us now when you will be going to a show... haha
> *


id stfu if i was you,who made it to the last 2 shows at moses aside from this year.

next time i see you at a show,ill show you where you can ride on my car..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jun 29 2010, 10:21 AM~17916481
> *this sounds familiar :biggrin:
> *


lmao my brother mike gettin married,so when my fam throws a party ill say this,legal to drive was around 5pm when the party started at 3,i left n got home bout 10pm and i was fuckin smashed,still mobbin no prollems in the caddy,till i got back out to walk to the door of the house after drivin home..


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 29 2010, 02:31 PM~17919207
> *id stfu if i was you,who made it to the last 2 shows at moses aside from this year.
> 
> next time i see you at a show,ill show you where you can ride on my car..
> *



DEAL


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 29 2010, 03:36 PM~17919255
> *DEAL
> *


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

i'll show you my fist...lol...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jun 29 2010, 03:40 PM~17919297
> *i'll show you my fist...lol...
> *


dap that man,u know i aint got issues wit you,n u know that..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 29 2010, 03:36 PM~17919255
> *DEAL
> *


what you bring to the show? pics or it didnt happen,you know the rules.. :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks LOWCOS for having us . hope to see ya on aug 1st.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jun 29 2010, 03:50 PM~17919377
> *Thanks LOWCOS for having us . hope to see ya on aug 1st.
> *


what it do shane? :biggrin:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 29 2010, 03:46 PM~17919348
> *dap that man,u know i aint got issues wit you,n u know that..
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 29 2010, 02:31 PM~17919207
> *id stfu if i was you,who made it to the last 2 shows at moses aside from this year.
> 
> next time i see you at a show,ill show you where you can ride on my car..
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: you lost it girl :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 29 2010, 04:44 PM~17919805
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: you lost it girl :biggrin:
> *


stfu homie.... how was the show fucker.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## droptop62 (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks LOWCOS for putting a good show together from ROLLERZ ONLY Tri-cities ,Yakima Valley,Seattle chapters aug 1 will be here soon :thumbsup:


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

Damn still no pics


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

pics?


----------



## Gold86 (Sep 1, 2009)

ill post a bunch later this afternoon. I have some good ones. Even from the night before the show!


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

Who won the hops and how many inches. Somebody please post up a video.


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gold86_@Jun 30 2010, 08:17 AM~17925226
> *ill post a bunch later this afternoon.  I have some good ones.  Even from the night before the show!
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Injun Joe (Jul 22, 2009)

uffin: Can't wait to see the pic's :biggrin:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gold86_@Jun 30 2010, 07:17 AM~17925226
> *ill post a bunch later this afternoon.  I have some good ones.  Even from the night before the show!
> 
> 
> *


oh damn hno: hno:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Jun 30 2010, 08:04 AM~17925936
> *Who won the hops and how many inches. Somebody please post up a video.
> *



Individuals won the radical w/ 68" 

my shitboxx got stuck at 73" :cheesy: 

not sure about the rest


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 30 2010, 12:10 PM~17927789
> *Individuals won the radical w/ 68"
> 
> my shitboxx got stuck at 73"  :cheesy:
> ...



stuck at 73"....wow


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jun 30 2010, 12:22 PM~17927889
> *stuck at 73"....wow
> *



wow what ? :uh: 

that's straight up and down, not hovering at 3ft.


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 30 2010, 03:46 PM~17929449
> *wow what ?  :uh:
> 
> that's straight up and down, not hovering at 3ft.
> *



who hovers at 3ft?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 30 2010, 05:46 PM~17929449
> *wow what ?  :uh:
> 
> that's straight up and down, not hovering at 3ft.
> *


Lol I was thinking the same thing


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jun 30 2010, 06:10 PM~17930102
> *who hovers at 3ft?
> *


if its hovering at that height my first question is,where they put the weight?   


just fuckin wit ya lmao but that would be some fucked up shit hoverin at 36 inches..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

you guys have a topic this bIg and no pics of the show


----------



## bigtime customs (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 30 2010, 01:10 PM~17927789
> *Individuals won the radical w/ 68"
> 
> my shitboxx got stuck at 73"  :cheesy:
> ...


That's with a cracked fitting that was leaking, and my chain bolt broke
Car does more than we got.
Its at my shop if you wated to come by in you truck and we can hop them both on the stick and see what it do.
And individuals has won the last 2 apperances.
The I won the hop with a 63 impala you got stuck in a mini blazer dude come on!!


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 1 2010, 02:21 AM~17933603
> *you guys have a topic this bIg and no pics of the show
> *


x2 i havent seen any pics posted


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigtime customs_@Jul 1 2010, 06:20 AM~17934303
> *That's with a cracked fitting that was leaking, and my chain bolt broke
> Car does more than we got.
> Its at my shop if you wated to come by in you truck and we can hop them both on the stick and see what it do.
> ...




ouch :twak:


----------



## Gold86 (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

anyone else have pics??


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

everybody all hatin' on the mini-trucker :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

after all these years ! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

that's what i get for tryin' to give props, that won't happen again


----------



## 85 cc (Dec 20, 2009)

the hop was alright  individuals 63 kept fucking upand the majestics gave them some bolts to fix that shit  68inchs is good :cheesy: but 73 inchs in a blazer is clownin  v-lo's 63 has been puttin it down for a long time and clean as fuck  but it still didnt get more inchs win or lose  big ups to the big i and majestics for making that journey  what a shit hole


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 1 2010, 05:16 PM~17939777
> *everybody all hatin' on the mini-trucker  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> after all these years !  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jun 30 2010, 05:10 PM~17930102
> *who hovers at 3ft?
> *


my car :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85 cc_@Jul 1 2010, 06:21 PM~17939826
> *the hop was alright   individuals 63 kept fucking upand the majestics gave them some bolts to fix that shit  68inchs is good :cheesy: but 73 inchs in a blazer is clownin  v-lo's 63 has been puttin it down for a long time and clean as fuck  but it still didnt get more inchs win or lose  big ups to the big i and majestics for making that journey  what a shit hole
> *


 :wow: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Destralo Knuckles (May 26, 2010)

I want to thank Tony and everyone with Lowcos cc for having me at the show. The guys and i had a great time. If anyone can pass along some local show dates i would apreciate.. 




Destralo Vince NTCWC

Respect.... It's a hands on lesson


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 1 2010, 07:16 PM~17939777
> *everybody all hatin' on the mini-trucker  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> after all these years !  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


ya it do't pay to show respect to people now a days.people do't know how to react to it. :biggrin: if your over 35 i you know what i'm talking about.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 1 2010, 06:16 PM~17939777
> *everybody all hatin' on the mini-trucker  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> after all these years !  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 85 cc_@Jul 1 2010, 05:21 PM~17939826
> *the hop was alright   individuals 63 kept fucking upand the majestics gave them some bolts to fix that shit  68inchs is good :cheesy: but 73 inchs in a blazer is clownin  v-lo's 63 has been puttin it down for a long time and clean as fuck  but it still didnt get more inchs win or lose  big ups to the big i and majestics for making that journey  what a shit hole
> *



hmmmm.. were u there :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 1 2010, 07:41 PM~17940948
> *ya it do't pay to show respect to people now a days.people do't know how to react to it. :biggrin: if your over 35 i you know what i'm talking about.
> *



100% agreed


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85 cc_@Jul 1 2010, 06:21 PM~17939826
> *the hop was alright   individuals 63 kept fucking upand the majestics gave them some bolts to fix that shit  68inchs is good :cheesy: but 73 inchs in a blazer is clownin  v-lo's 63 has been puttin it down for a long time and clean as fuck  but it still didnt get more inchs win or lose  big ups to the big i and majestics for making that journey  what a shit hole
> *


speak up then next time you fucking silent church mouse i got something i wanna say to you in person. and 68 is all it took to win right.
and your comparing a mini truck to a impala what kind of ****** are you.
just come holla at me next time or shut your lip bitch.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 1 2010, 06:16 PM~17939777
> *everybody all hatin' on the mini-trucker  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> after all these years !  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


I KNOW THIS MUST BE DIRECTED TOWARD ME.COOL.
UNDERSTAND THAT I BEEN HOPPING CARS WHEN YOU WAS A METH HEAD BUD. I REMEMBER WHEN YOU CAME AROUND.
I ALSO REMEMBER DOING 82 INCHES ON YOU AT MY SHOP IN THE GOLD IMPALA.
PROPS...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I GET MINE....


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 1 2010, 09:54 PM~17941084
> *speak up then next time you fucking silent church mouse i got something i wanna say to you in person. and 68 is all it took to win right.
> and your comparing a mini truck to a impala what kind of ****** are you.
> just come holla at me next time or shut your lip bitch.
> *


for the record i spook to a few REAL O.G.'S and they felt the sticks or numbers where a little off.no dis respect to loco's or their staff.i question it after seeing a few videos.+IT WAS NOT JUST 503 O.G.'S EITHER.but from what i've seen it was a good hop.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 1 2010, 09:00 PM~17941157
> *for the record i spook to a few REAL O.G.'S and they felt the sticks or numbers where a little off.no dis respect to loco's or their staff.i question it after seeing a few videos.+IT WAS NOT JUST 503 O.G.'S EITHER.but from what i've seen it was a good hop.
> *


I HAVE A HOP STICK AND 1000 CASH THAT SYA THAT TRE WILL DO MORE THAN THAT FUCKING TRUCK.AND NO WHERE NEAR GETTING STUCK.
LETS GET SOME REAL CARS DOING REAL INCHES AND THEN THE BULLSHIT JIBBERISH WILL MEAN SOMETHING.


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 1 2010, 09:05 PM~17941207
> *I HAVE A HOP STICK AND 1000 CASH  THAT SYA THAT TRE WILL DO MORE THAN THAT FUCKING TRUCK.AND NO WHERE NEAR GETTING STUCK.
> LETS GET SOME REAL CARS DOING REAL INCHES AND THEN THE BULLSHIT JIBBERISH WILL MEAN SOMETHING.
> *


 :wow: :0 :thumbsup: 
U did the damn thing out there killa props...


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:


> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Jul 1 2010, 09:08 PM~17941252
> *:wow:  :0  :thumbsup:
> U did the damn thing out there killa props...
> *


good look homie, i can really respect a cat like you real talk homie.
more i deal with you the more i like you .


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 1 2010, 08:57 PM~17941117
> *I KNOW THIS MUST BE DIRECTED TOWARD ME.COOL.
> UNDERSTAND THAT I BEEN HOPPING CARS WHEN YOU WAS A METH HEAD BUD. I REMEMBER WHEN YOU CAME AROUND.
> I ALSO REMEMBER DOING 82 INCHES ON YOU AT MY SHOP IN THE GOLD IMPALA.
> ...


That not cool bro :uh:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 1 2010, 10:03 PM~17941749
> *That not cool bro  :uh:
> *


NIETHER ARE YOU. I DONT BITE MY TONGUE FELLA DUDE BETTER REALIZE WHO HE TALKIN TO THEN IM A GROWN MAN.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 1 2010, 10:09 PM~17941810
> *NIETHER ARE YOU. I DONT BITE MY TONGUE FELLA DUDE BETTER REALIZE WHO HE TALKIN TO THEN IM A GROWN MAN.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 1 2010, 10:12 PM~17941846
> *:thumbsup:
> *


YEAH. ILL BE READY TO HOP AGAIN AT THE NEXT EVENT OR YOU GUYS KNOW WHERE IM AT IN THE MEAN TIME IF YOU GOT SOMETHING TO PROVE.
IM BACK HOPPING HOMIE, STICK TO SHOWING


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

back to the original topic, does anyone else have any pics or vidoes of the hop


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Jul 1 2010, 11:25 PM~17941970
> *back to the original topic, does anyone else have any pics or vidoes of the hop
> *


x2 did you get the ones i sent you?


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

talk that shit to my face you bald headed little bitch,
enuf said.

yoo a joke !


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 1 2010, 10:21 PM~17941941
> *YEAH. ILL BE READY TO HOP AGAIN AT THE NEXT EVENT OR YOU GUYS KNOW WHERE IM AT IN THE MEAN TIME IF YOU GOT SOMETHING TO PROVE.
> IM BACK HOPPING HOMIE, STICK TO SHOWING
> *


I dont have shit to prove dude i been out here doing my thing for 6 years now it time to move on and do something a lil different. :biggrin:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 1 2010, 06:16 PM~17939777
> *everybody all hatin' on the mini-trucker  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> after all these years !  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


It was coo finally meetin you face to face homie. Catch you at the next show


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 1 2010, 10:38 PM~17942059
> *x2 did you get the ones i sent you?
> *


no when did you send em.hopefully be some good hoppers this weekend


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 1 2010, 09:38 PM~17942059
> *x2 did you get the ones i sent you?
> *



send? post them already :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Destralo Knuckles (May 26, 2010)

here is a couple pics


----------



## Destralo Knuckles (May 26, 2010)




----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 2 2010, 03:34 AM~17943077
> *talk that shit to my face you bald headed little bitch,
> enuf said.
> 
> ...


k :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 2 2010, 03:34 AM~17943077
> *talk that shit to my face you bald headed little bitch,
> enuf said.
> 
> ...


why dont you come by today!!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 1 2010, 08:41 PM~17940948
> *ya it do't pay to show respect to people now a days.people do't know how to react to it. :biggrin: if your over 35 i you know what i'm talking about.
> *


i notice that too,,damn youngster all they do is talk crap,,grow up you fucks,,chill and enjoy the sport :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 2 2010, 07:29 AM~17944083
> *i notice that too,,damn youngster all they do is talk crap,,grow up you fucks,,chill and enjoy the sport :biggrin:
> *


THIS IS WHY PEOPLE HAVE LEFT THE GAME :uh: AND WHY PEOPLE DONT WANT TO HOP ANYMORE :uh: TO MUCH BULLSHIT :uh: AND THEY SAY BRING YOUR FAMILY AND KIDS. THIS SHIT NEEDS TO REALLY STOP! IVE BEEN APART OF TALKING SHIT TO. BUT DAMN, CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG??? YOU DONT SEE WASHINGTON DOING THIS SHIT.


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 1 2010, 08:00 PM~17941157
> *for the record i spook to a few REAL O.G.'S and they felt the sticks or numbers where a little off.no dis respect to loco's or their staff.i question it after seeing a few videos.+IT WAS NOT JUST 503 O.G.'S EITHER.but from what i've seen it was a good hop.
> *



what are you trying to say tony?


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jul 2 2010, 07:40 AM~17944161
> *THIS IS WHY PEOPLE HAVE LEFT THE GAME :uh: AND WHY PEOPLE DONT WANT TO HOP ANYMORE :uh: TO MUCH BULLSHIT :uh: AND THEY SAY BRING YOUR FAMILY AND KIDS. THIS SHIT NEEDS TO REALLY STOP! IVE BEEN APART OF TALKING SHIT TO. BUT DAMN, CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG??? YOU DONT SEE WASHINGTON DOING THIS SHIT.
> *



thats why where are not at the shows....LIKE THE PROPECTOR OF THE MAJESTICS "BETO" SAID......."TOO MUCH HATE"


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jul 2 2010, 09:54 AM~17944262
> *what are you trying to say tony?
> *


i'm saying people that build cars to hop want to know their inches.competion is hard enough. if my car does 40 i don't want to hear 34-36 when its all over the bumper. :biggrin:


----------



## bigtime customs (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Jul 1 2010, 10:25 PM~17941970
> *back to the original topic, does anyone else have any pics or vidoes of the hop
> *


 :thumbsup: right!!
THANKS AGAIN LOWCOS!


----------



## bigtime customs (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jul 2 2010, 08:58 AM~17944297
> *......"TOO MUCH HATE"
> *


That's right. It don't stop homie. I feel it in the air like florida humidity everytime I go hop a car.
Can't let the haters and suckas keep you down!!!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jul 2 2010, 08:58 AM~17944297
> *..LIKE THE PROPECTOR OF THE MAJESTICS "BETO" SAID......."TOO MUCH HATE"
> *


:twak:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

I think 94 meant prospect.... but beto is flyin solo now... good luck homie....


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jul 2 2010, 10:00 AM~17945207
> *:twak:
> *



que tu tambien? :guns:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Jul 2 2010, 11:34 AM~17946046
> *I think 94 meant prospect.... but beto is flyin solo now... good luck homie....
> *



orale homie.....


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jul 2 2010, 12:40 PM~17946110
> *que tu tambien?  :guns:
> *


Yo que wey, como quieras :machinegun:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

como sea y como puedas... :ninja: :drama:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

lol.... :drama:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

jotos :wave:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Jul 2 2010, 11:56 AM~17946288
> *lol.... :drama:
> *


jajajajaja :biggrin:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jul 2 2010, 08:40 AM~17944161
> *THIS IS WHY PEOPLE HAVE LEFT THE GAME :uh: AND WHY PEOPLE DONT WANT TO HOP ANYMORE :uh: TO MUCH BULLSHIT :uh: AND THEY SAY BRING YOUR FAMILY AND KIDS. THIS SHIT NEEDS TO REALLY STOP! IVE BEEN APART OF TALKING SHIT TO. BUT DAMN, CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG??? YOU DONT SEE WASHINGTON DOING THIS SHIT.
> *


you know all this shit started after the show everyone was kool at the show like it should be, i dont know why there is all this talk now its all been over for a week?


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 2 2010, 09:15 AM~17944413
> *i'm saying people that build cars to hop want to know their inches.competion is hard enough. if my car does 40 i don't want to hear 34-36 when its all over the bumper. :biggrin:
> *


maybe our stick is off a little ill check into it, but everyone was measured on the same stick so if one guys was off 4 or 5 inches everyones was! it was all fair, no one is out to cheat anyone we all just want to have fun and enjoy this shit and i think it was a fun show and everyone got along until so people get home and turn into internet gangsters calm down people dont take this shit that serious


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 2 2010, 08:29 AM~17944083
> *i notice that too,,damn youngster all they do is talk crap,,grow up you fucks,,chill and enjoy the sport :biggrin:
> *


x10000000000


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jul 2 2010, 05:34 PM~17948159
> *maybe our stick is off a little ill check into it, but everyone was measured on the same stick so if one guys was off 4 or 5 inches everyones was! it was all fair, no one is out to cheat anyone we all just want to have fun and enjoy this shit and i think it was a fun show and everyone got along until so people get home and turn into internet gangsters calm down people dont take this shit that serious
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luizg69_@Jul 2 2010, 08:44 PM~17949981
> *:drama:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luizg69_@Jul 2 2010, 10:44 PM~17949981
> *:drama:
> *


 :drama: :drama: didn't know the econamy was that bad were everyone had to sell there cameras to go to the show. :biggrin: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

SO DOES ANYONE HAVE PICS FROM THE SHOW?


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 3 2010, 12:25 AM~17950647
> *SO DOES ANYONE HAVE PICS FROM THE SHOW?
> *


the 'M' HAS MORE PICS IN THEIR TOPIC.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Destralo Knuckles_@Jul 1 2010, 07:16 PM~17940725
> *I want to thank Tony and everyone with Lowcos cc for having me at the show. The guys and i had a great time.  If anyone can pass along some local show dates i would apreciate..
> Destralo Vince NTCWC
> 
> ...


What up Vince its Rider


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 2 2010, 11:29 PM~17950667
> *the 'M' HAS MORE PICS IN THEIR TOPIC.
> *


  thanks tony


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Just wanted to say hi........flew into Seatac this afternoon and am staying in Seattle this week, but am also attending a family reunion all weekend in Olympia by the golf course.

I'll be down at the pier tomorrow and the aquarium and then back out to Olympia. Hope to see some of you guys and gals on the street doin your thang !!!!!!



 MUSTANG SALLI


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Jul 3 2010, 03:45 AM~17951323
> *Just wanted to say hi........flew into Seatac this afternoon and am staying in Seattle this week, but am also attending a family reunion all weekend in Olympia by the golf course.
> 
> I'll be down at the pier tomorrow and the aquarium and then back out to Olympia. Hope to see some of you guys and gals on the street doin your thang !!!!!!
> ...


if you get a chance today(Saturday) come to Renton for the RO's car show


----------



## Destralo Knuckles (May 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jul 3 2010, 12:45 AM~17951017
> *What up Vince its Rider
> *



Whats good big homie. Been trying to find that shop you told me about in fife.. Still got your mirror too. Thanks for save and the advice you gave. Let me know if i can ever return the favor.


Much respect :buttkick: 
Destralo Vince


----------



## Destralo Knuckles (May 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Jul 3 2010, 06:18 AM~17951511
> *if you get a chance today(Saturday) come to Renton for the RO's car show
> *



Where is the show at in renton? You know if they have a motorcycle class?


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

end of 167behind the cheveron and yes there is a motorcycle class :biggrin:


----------



## Destralo Knuckles (May 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Jul 3 2010, 08:28 AM~17951916
> *end of 167behind the cheveron and yes there is a motorcycle class :biggrin:
> *



Right on man Thank you :werd:


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)

NO ONE MUST HAVE BEEN AT THE SHOW..... CAUSE HAVEN'T SEEN PICS YET :dunno: WHERE THEY AT PEOPLE :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UCE IV LIFE_@Jul 3 2010, 09:47 PM~17955611
> *NO ONE MUST HAVE BEEN AT THE SHOW..... CAUSE HAVEN'T SEEN PICS YET :dunno:  WHERE THEY AT PEOPLE :biggrin:
> *


ya i know.i have a feeling it would be less drama if we had some pics to look at.


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

i got pics, drank too much at emerald downs to post emmmm


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Jul 3 2010, 03:45 AM~17951323
> *Just wanted to say hi........flew into Seatac this afternoon and am staying in Seattle this week, but am also attending a family reunion all weekend in Olympia by the golf course.
> 
> I'll be down at the pier tomorrow and the aquarium and then back out to Olympia. Hope to see some of you guys and gals on the street doin your thang !!!!!!
> ...


thanks for the heads up good lookin,im workin this weekend,should call me though,i dont gotta work the 4th till 4pm n im off at midnight.. yeah im still at the casino before you even get to ask that question.. :biggrin:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 4 2010, 01:19 AM~17956709
> *thanks for the heads up good lookin,im workin this weekend,should call me though,i dont gotta work the 4th till 4pm n im off at midnight.. yeah im still at the casino before you even get to ask that question.. :biggrin:
> *


damn you gotta work those hours on the night of the 4th? thats the worst time. you must have pissed someone off.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 2 2010, 09:15 AM~17944413
> *i'm saying people that build cars to hop want to know their inches.competion is hard enough. if my car does 40 i don't want to hear 34-36 when its all over the bumper. :biggrin:
> *


well i was right there at the stick along with 10 others. there were 3 cats on the stick from other clubs. the stick isnt wrong. but once again we werent able to please everyone.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jul 5 2010, 07:49 PM~17967271
> *well i was right there at the stick along with 10 others.  there were 3 cats on the stick from other clubs.  the stick isnt wrong.  but once again we werent able to please everyone.
> *


i will never mean any dis respect to you or your club.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Jul 4 2010, 01:32 PM~17959474
> *damn you gotta work those hours on the night of the 4th? thats the worst time. you must have pissed someone off.
> *


actually i wound up leavin work to go to the emergency room,spent the 4th with an iv n gettin a ct scan,pancreas is actin weird n i gta do more bloodwork n followups,may just be the end of show season for me for a while and it all started friday mornin..


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

found these on youtube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3MgMjOqtKU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcRYUCJFaY0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEzmSzZVDtY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejLFTTkGEoE

if somebody else has picks post em up, i was there but i didnt bring a camera and my phone died so i was S.O.L.



> _Originally posted by Gold86_@Jun 30 2010, 07:17 AM~17925226
> *ill post a bunch later this afternoon.  I have some good ones.  Even from the night before the show!
> 
> 
> *


wuz up wit da pics homie :dunno:


----------



## Olds_Killer (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Jul 9 2010, 01:23 PM~18003708
> *found these on youtube
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3MgMjOqtKU
> ...


you sure it was your phone that died lol


whats good homie?


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jul 5 2010, 05:49 PM~17967271
> *well i was right there at the stick everyone.
> *



hey what's all this talk about stickin' ??? :wow: :wow: 
your giving me complex  
j/p :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 9 2010, 06:41 PM~18005915
> *hey what's all this talk about stickin' ???  :wow:  :wow:
> your giving me complex
> j/p  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


it's ok diamound all you have to do is mount a leaf spring to your back bumper. :biggrin: j/playing but it works for a regal in a.z.


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Olds_Killer_@Jul 9 2010, 02:07 PM~18004066
> *you sure it was your phone that died lol
> whats good homie?
> *


 :biggrin: 
ya i was out of commision too, :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 9 2010, 04:46 PM~18005960
> *it's ok diamound all you have to do is mount a leaf spring to your back bumper. :biggrin: j/playing but it works for a regal in a.z.
> *



damn, now thats a good idea :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 9 2010, 04:46 PM~18005960
> *it's ok diamound all you have to do is mount a leaf spring to your back bumper. :biggrin: j/playing but it works for a regal in a.z.
> *



i took it back down 2 links, i'll loose an inch, or two,
but i hate getting stuck :uh:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 10 2010, 06:04 PM~18012498
> *i took it back down 2 links, i'll loose an inch, or two,
> but i hate getting stuck  :uh:
> *


lol i know me and a good friend of mine got stuck in a corvette one time.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

http://www.lowcoscarclub.com/index.php?c_ref=3&sc_ref=18 this is where the moses lake photos are.


----------

